#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-23
<yokgibi> hi all
<yokgibi> may i ask some question
<yokgibi> ?
<yokgibi> please ...
<superm1> yokgibi, did you have a question?
<yokgibi> yes
<yokgibi> i had a trouble with feisty installation
<yokgibi> when i trying the install
<yokgibi> installer ask username-password
<superm1> Right
<yokgibi> in forums, people said may be 'ubuntu'
<yokgibi> but i try it and the others
<yokgibi> re-download iso
<yokgibi> then retry, no result
<yokgibi> may you help me ?
<yokgibi> sorry for bad english
<superm1> well you haven't said your question yet :)
<superm1> you make it to the installer username/password and what happened?
<btm> I think he is getting a login prompt at some point and doesn't understand what to enter.
<yokgibi> yes
<yokgibi> before, i install feisty succesfully
<yokgibi> but now, when i try install, like btm said, a prompt seen
<yokgibi> and i don't know about username/password
<superm1> well those are normal questions
<yokgibi> result ?
<superm1> you choose a username and password to use for the install
<yokgibi> how ?
<yokgibi> i burn iso to cd directly
<yokgibi> how i choose in this process
<yokgibi> how i choose username/password in this process
<superm1> well what'ever you would like to use
<superm1> they are just for personalizing the install
<yokgibi> i want to be personalize ubuntu, not ubuntu installation
<yokgibi> whatever, so how i set username / password for installation
<superm1> in the installer it asks you for both, you just type them in and hit "next"
<yokgibi> :)
<yokgibi> it ask username / password before starting install script
<yokgibi> before boot livecd
<superm1> before booting?  Then that is somethign in your client os
<yokgibi> boot from cd, choose 'Start or Install Ubuntu', wait sometime and login prompt :)
<superm1> okay that's making more sense here with your issue then -
<superm1> try to choose safe graphics mode
<yokgibi> i tried
<yokgibi> not work
<yokgibi> it start with terminal directly
<superm1> sounds as though its having trouble booting up to X then.  Not exactly an installer problem then -
<yokgibi> in the tty1, it said : User not known to the underlying authentication module
<yokgibi> i guess, cd may be corrupt, re-download iso
<yokgibi> burn it again
<yokgibi> and same as before
<yokgibi> bo result
<superm1> you can check the cd consistency in that menu
<yokgibi> yes
<yokgibi> in the first downloaded cd, there are 30 errors, re-downloaded cd 28 error
<yokgibi> but i'm installed 3 months ago with this cd
<btm> yokgibi: you may want to burn at a slower speed and see if you can get a good cd. Or your cdrom could have problems and you may want to try on another machine.
<superm1> well having anything >= 1 will likely cause troubles
<superm1> you can consider cleaning that cdrom drive
<superm1> with some isopropyl alchohol or something similar
<yokgibi> i ll try both solutions
<yokgibi> thanks for alla
<yokgibi> all
<yokgibi> byes
<metaxyy__fw> Is this an inappropriate venue to ask a question that's not directly dev-related, but addresses a behavior of the installer so obscure that probably only you guys would know?
<btm> what package decides the /dev entry used by a block device? is it the kernel/module or udev?
<cjwatson> btm: the kernel nominates defaults, but udev rules can (and often do) override them. Most udev rules are provided by udev, but some are provided by other packages.
<btm> i'm trying to track down a bug where certain sd devices are coming up as eth devices in /dev in the feisty installer but work fine in feisty installed. I think I'm missing where that decision is made as I don't see anything relevant in /etc/udev/rules.d
<cjwatson> *eth* devices?
<cjwatson> you mean like eth0? that's impossible, they don't have device node
<cjwatson> s
<cjwatson> anyway, if there's nothing applicable in /etc/udev/rules.d, then the kernel default is used
<btm> Haha. Well, I agree it's absurd, but the disks all show up in /dev/disk/by-id and they're all linked to /dev/eth2. Of course there shouldn't be a eth nodes in /dev, but somehow that's what it's getting named.
<btm> Note that these are 3ware 9650se disks, and I don't see this issue on the 3ware 9550's.
<cjwatson> udevinfo may help
<cjwatson> e.g. udevinfo -n /dev/eth2
<cjwatson> er
<cjwatson> udevinfo -q all -n /dev/eth2
<cjwatson> should be possible to use that to trace through udev rules by hand to figure out where it's coming from
<cjwatson> (I would say it's pretty unlikely to be an installer bug as such though, even if it's biting the installer)
<btm> right. (lp 127404). I don't know where the issue is, so I'll track it down myself. thanks for the hint.
<cjwatson> good luck ...
<cjwatson> I've dumped it onto udev for now
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-24
<btm> i'm tempted to not think it's a udev problem because eth2 isn't anywhere in the udevmonitor output (run from locale to partman)
<btm> I showed it to kylem (@ ubuntu live) and he looked at it wide-eyed and said he'd look at the bug.
<cjwatson_> btm: heh, ok
<btm> w/p
<evand> I've come up with a patch to libgksu that fixes the problem.  Now I'm just trying to make sense of it.
<evand> http://people.ubuntu.com/~evand/tmp/18_stderr.patch for the curious
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-25
* Starting logfile irclogs/ubuntu-installer.log
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) tepsipakki: you might be interested to hear that I think I've fixed that old pkgsel hand
(cjwatson/#ubuntu-installer) hang
<superm1> evand, over the weekend i caught some unfortunate ramifications of cjwatson's changes on the mythbuntu files to True/False from "yes"/"no".  I just pushed up the resolutions to it.  Would you be able to merge them back in?
<evand> superm1: those were my changes
<evand> but I shall take a look momentarily
<superm1> oh, i didn't look at the parent for it closely
<superm1> well irregardless, i had to make one minor change to filteredcommand.py, but it shouldn't break anything else.
<evand> yes, I'm looking at that now.  Why wouldn't you want the data to be UTF-8 encoded?
<cjwatson> blink, please be careful messing with the UTF-8 stuff there :)
<evand> indeed
<cjwatson> that's the product of a lot of tedious bug-fixing related to Kubuntu
<cjwatson> (Qt is insanely picky about encoding)
<superm1> well if its bool
<superm1> you can't UTF-8 encode it
<evand> superm1: you can only preseed strings
<cjwatson> you should turn it into a string
<cjwatson> snap
<superm1> well that was the original thing I had with the "yes"/"no", which was because i thought you could only preseed strings
<cjwatson> internally in python stuff should be True/False
<superm1> things appear to work correctly with the bool though
<superm1> with that change on filteredcommand.py
<cjwatson> when interacting with debconf, you should turn it into "true"/"false" (debconf booleans) or whatever else is appropriate
<cjwatson> where's this branch?
<superm1> one sec i'll grab a link
<superm1> here is the LP page: https://code.launchpad.net/~mythbuntu/mythbuntu/ubiquity
<cjwatson> oh, that's right, it's not flagged as a branch of ubiquity so it doesn't show up on code.lp.net/ubiquity
<superm1> oh, how do i flag it as a branch of ubiquity?
<evand> superm1: I'd prefer to avoid modifying the core bits of Ubiquity when unnecessary.  Changing your code to preseed "true" in the case of True, and "false" in the case of False should be relatively straightforward anyway.
<superm1> will debconf convert a string that is "true" to a boolean True then?
<cjwatson> btw, you should make your own changes in separate commits to merges
<cjwatson> browsing history is painful when you violate that rule
<superm1> i'll make sure to do that in the future
<cjwatson> I agree with evand - I think that change is a mistake and it's not how the rest of ubiquity does it
<cjwatson> no, debconf won't convert it, frequent idioms are things like value = (db.get("foo/bar") == "true")
<cjwatson> (the confmodule doesn't really know the type, you see)
<superm1> right
<cjwatson> and nor does filteredcommand for that matter, at least not without inefficiency
<superm1> well is the only reason that boolean types couldn't be preseeded because of that UTF-8 encoding?
<superm1> or is there more to that
<cjwatson> there's more to it
<evand> superm1: debconf doesn't understand datatypes, just plain old strings.
<cjwatson> True won't be automatically converted to "true" by anything
<cjwatson> I think I would say rather that there is no mapping from Python data types to debconf data types other than strings.
<cjwatson> other than via strings
<superm1> which would explain why there was a difference for True/true by what debconf got
<cjwatson> and since boolean is the only case where there could even really be a convenient mapping, it's not really worth the infrastructure it would take to do it right
<superm1> when i thought there was a bool "datatype"
<cjwatson> at the level of language bindings ("confmodules"), type isn't known unless you do another round trip to the debconf frontend to ask it
<cjwatson> all it sees is <-- GET foo/bar --> 0 true
<cjwatson> but foo/bar could be a string for all it knows ...
<cjwatson> or select or whatever
<superm1> right.  so the type described in a template is only used when you present the user the question
<cjwatson> in order to find out the type you need to do METAGET foo/bar Type
<superm1> that makes more sense
<cjwatson> pretty much, yeah
<cjwatson> ubiquity looks up the type when it needs to do "frontend-like" logic
<cjwatson> so for instance in the Partman component it looks up the question type and has default handling for boolean questions that get asked
<cjwatson> (pop up dialog with go back / continue buttons)
<cjwatson> but note that to get the answer back it just does:
<cjwatson>             if answer:
<cjwatson>                 self.preseed(question, 'true')
<cjwatson>             else:
<cjwatson>                 self.preseed(question, 'false')
<superm1> which makes more sense for that area
<cjwatson> now, if you want that to be more convenient, I wouldn't object to a preseed_boolean method in filteredcommand
<cjwatson> I think that would probably make sense
<superm1> what else would need to be done to enable that preseed_boolean method to work then?
<cjwatson> nothing, just use it
<cjwatson> so instead of the above:
<cjwatson>             self.preseed_boolean(question, answer)
<superm1> and then the True/False are used and stored to debconf
<cjwatson> would just be a convenience wrapper
<superm1> well that's a pretty easy change for me to make then
<cjwatson> it would turn its argument into 'true' or 'false' as appropriate and preseed that
<superm1> well to True/False, not 'true'/'false' though
<cjwatson> no] 
<cjwatson> that would be wrong
<superm1> oh you mean in the wrapper, it should preseed the string 'true' or 'false'
<evand> correct
<superm1> gotcha.   that sounds like a good consensus to settle upon.
<evand> hrm, the gobuntu community grew from nothing to being more active than plenty of other MLs pretty quickly.
<cjwatson> similarly a value_boolean method would be OK to translate in the other direction, if there's call for it
<superm1> i'll ping you  guys later tonight or tomorrow when i rework it and test it
<evand> thanks superm1
<cjwatson> there are no other users for that as yet though
<cjwatson> correction, one other potential user
<cjwatson> (summary.py, the popcon bit)
<evand> wow...so I'm banging my head against a wall trying to figure out why the interface never shows any of the pages when using --automatic mode and testing its interaction with my graceful page skipping work.  And then it hits me.  I answered all of the questions.
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-26
<troughton> i am wanting to install multipul versions of linux on the same harddrive with a shared home folder i know i am only alowed 4 primary partitions so i would like to konw dose the linux root need to be on a primary and dose the home folder need to be on a primary ?
<cjwatson> troughton: neither
<cjwatson> troughton: at least as far as Linux is concerned
<troughton> so they can be on exteded partitions
<cjwatson> troughton: however your BIOS might not want to boot off a logical partition
<cjwatson> so you might well need to have / (or at least /boot) on a primary partition for the sake of the BIOS
<troughton> ok thanks
<cjwatson> /home can definitely be wherever you want
<troughton> ok cool thanks
<cjwatson> the only way to tell whether / needs to be on a primary partition is to try it, really :-) the Ubuntu installer always tries to put it on a primary partition for the sake of being conserrvative
<troughton> yer but i have been asked by one of my group how to multy install and i need to find out the difrences between versons of linux for my group so i need to multi install so i can give correct answers
<cjwatson> sure
<cjwatson> I'm not saying this is specific to Ubuntu, just pointing out that that's what we do by default for the reasons I gave above
<cjwatson> none of this is specific to Linux for that matter, it's just what the BIOS is willing to do
<cjwatson> (note also that certain BIOSes get upset if you have *no* primary partitions ...)
<troughton> yer i understand that and still recomend ubuntu and use it but i have more that ubuntu uses at my lug
<cjwatson> aye
<troughton> ok thanks thats been a grate help
<cjwatson> woo, I think I've fixed os-prober to safely deal with mounted partitions
<evand> awesome!
<cjwatson> (os-prober 1.20, in gutsy now)
<superm1> evand, I merged in and tested cjwatson's recommendation this morning
<evand> superm1: thanks!  I'll take a look at it after the distro-team meeting.
<superm1> k thx
<evand> superm1: I don't believe having escape in the preseed_bool args is necessary as python strings are UTF by default, iirc, so I'm modifying that bit.
<superm1> evand, oh didn't realize that strings are UTF by default, ok.
<cjwatson> that's sort of true but it's not relevant, as that's not what escape does
<cjwatson> (at least in the preseed method)
<cjwatson> neither of the strings "true" or "false" can ever need escaping, so ...
<cjwatson> (escape is for backslashes and newlines)
<evand> ah, whoops.  I was looking at the wrong indentation level
<cjwatson> the encode stuff is there because strings returned by PyQt (QString wrappers) don't autoconvert to unicode objects
<superm1> so pygtk stuff never touches the encoding stuff at all then even
<cjwatson> well, it does touch it, but it's mostly redundant for pygtk
<cjwatson> easier to have the same code path though.
<superm1> right.  I marked my branch to show up at https://code.launchpad.net/ubiquity now.  I'll rename it on the next merge up to something more sensible like ubiquity-mythbuntu as well
<evand> superm1: any particular reason why you're not using boolean for the lirc stuff?
<superm1> evand, could you point me where your referring to?
<evand> the mythbuntu/lirc_remote, mythbuntu/lirc_driver, and mythbuntu/lirc_rc templates
<superm1> those are actual strings
<superm1> that are parsed from an external database that is now shipped with lirc
<evand> ah, my mistake
<superm1> there are still a few odds and ends to sort out with lirc - but i'm still discussing with others how we will be sorting them
<evand> ok
<CIA-19> ubiquity: evand * r2166 ubiquity/ (9 files in 5 dirs): Merged with ubiquity.mythbuntu
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-27
<paulm_> Hi. Any live cd gurus here?
<cjwatson> I play one on TV. What's up?
<paulm_> cjwatson: :-) is it possible to setup a static IP on a live cd?
<cjwatson> paulm_: are you concerned about the running live CD, or installing from it, or both?
<paulm_> cjwatson:  it's a custom live cd, running off a USB stick.  Not worried about installing off it.
<cjwatson> paulm_: ok, in that case not at the moment without modifying casper, I'm afrid
<cjwatson> afraid
<cjwatson> oh, hang on
<cjwatson> there's a weird partially-merged thing here
<paulm_> cjwatson:  the man page alludes to one being able to do it.
<cjwatson> paulm_: I think booting with something like STATICIP=eth0:192.168.0.2:255.255.255.0:192.168.0.1 might do it
<cjwatson> name:address:netmask:gateway
<cjwatson> maybe , not :
<cjwatson> the ip= thing *should* work but some changes from Debian's casper weren't merged properly :(
<paulm_> cjwatson: where you looking at scripts/23networking which is part of the boot cd initrd?
<paulm_> ok, so I'm not going mad then.
<paulm_> ;-)
<cjwatson> let me see if I can repair any of this
<paulm_> it would seem to me that the nfs booting might work, but the static IP won't
<cjwatson> I don't see a reason why STATICIP= won't work
<cjwatson> ip= won't 'cos the command line parsing isn't there
<paulm_> I asked a question (#10492) in launchpad regarding this.
<cjwatson> paulm_: I've turned that into a bug report
<paulm_> ok let me quickly try staticip.
<cjwatson> oops, shouldn't have been on casper upstream though
<cjwatson> STATICIP, caps are important
<cjwatson> paulm_: bug 128689
<cjwatson> paulm_: if it works, let me know, I have the patch here in my casper working tree to fix the ip= boot option
<paulm_> cjwatson: ok
<paulm_> cjwatson:  just faffing with qemu parameters
<paulm_> cjwatson: it's booting right now.
<paulm_> cjwatson:  why is their only one package for casper?  It seems it is just for upstream.
<cjwatson> paulm_: hmm? casper was written as an Ubuntu package ...
<cjwatson> in any case I don't think anyone ever really looks at bugs.launchpad.net/casper
<cjwatson> (only bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper)
<paulm_> cjwatson: i see, so bugs are generally lodged against their source packages?
<paulm_> cjwatson: or is it because in this case it is a source code problem?
<cjwatson> paulm_: if you're experiencing them in Ubuntu rather than by building the source package on some other distribution and determining that there's a bug in the upstream code, then yes, they should be filed against the source package
<paulm_> cjwatson: ok, but isn't the ubuntu source code different from the upstream src code?
<cjwatson> in this case, Ubuntu is upsteam
<cjwatson> upstream
<cjwatson> although in general, yes - which is exactly why if you're reproducing a bug in Ubuntu you should file it on Ubuntu, since it might be Ubuntu-specific
<paulm_> ok, so i guess my confusion comes in that I am unable to determine from https://launchpad.net/casper : 1) what/where the source code package is (2) whether or not launchpad knows that it belongs to ubuntu
<cjwatson> yeah, I'm not going to get into the Launchpad UI for it, I have no control over that
<paulm_> :-)
<cjwatson> my general recommendation to people filing bugs on Ubuntu is to start at https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu
<paulm_> cjwatson:  STATICIP, seems to have done something weird...
<paulm_> cjwatson:  while it hasn't got it the /etc/network/interfaces right, it HAS changed something in it.  Just need to check that it wasn't my fiddling last night with the 23networking script that caused it.
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: debconf 1.5.14 seems to be basically working here, so if you could try a few gutsy install tests on a machine where previous versions were hanging in pkgsel, I'd greatly appreciate it
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: if we can confirm that it fixes the hang, there's a chance I can get the fix into Ubuntu 6.06.2
<cjwatson> it's a complicated fix, but it's basically self-contained
<paulm_> cjwatson: STATICIP with the format eth0,192.168.1.2,255.255.255.0,192.168.1.1 works with std feisty iso.
<paulm_> cjwatson: so I guess this needs to go into the casper man page?  and or the IP parameter needs to be patched?
<cjwatson> just the latter
<cjwatson> thanks for the test, I'll get that fixed in gutsy shortly
<paulm_> cjwatson:  great!
<cjwatson> paulm_: ok, ip= should work in tomorrow's gutsy live CD build, assuming it builds properly
<paulm_> cjwatson: good stuff.  Is it possible to download just the patch?  or the initrd.gz?
<tepsipakki> cjwatson: ok, I'll try when I get back to work (a week from now)
<cjwatson> paulm_: I doubt we support running gutsy's initrd with an otherwise feisty live CD
<cjwatson> paulm_: the patch is here: http://codebrowse.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/casper/trunk/revision/cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070727135921-59v71wt3sr6a1leb?start_revid=cjwatson%40canonical.com-20070727140415-k6yclgeve2h6xck1
<cjwatson> tepsipakki: thanks
<paulm_> cjwatson:  no worries, just interested to see the changes.  Thanks for your help.  It's weekend time. :-)
<cjwatson> I think I'm in the position of being able to debug partman-auto-loop into existence now, which is good
<superm1> When using the --automatic, how is a decision made upon what to partition?
<cjwatson> preseeding, I'd have thought
<superm1> so making an assumption then at least to what disks are present when things are preseeded
<cjwatson> same as automatic d-i installs
<superm1> i see
<cjwatson> last I checked anyway, the point of --automatic was to let you preseed ubiquity the way you can preseed d-i
<evand> indeed, it's all preseeding
<evand> if you don't preseed a question it needs to ask, it's supposed to error out (it doesn't do that in all cases yet)
<superm1> and this preseeding can be done via the seed at the root of the cd, eg ubuntu.seed et al
<evand> yes
<evand> but --automatic does not work perfectly with gtkui yet.
<evand> it doesn't do page skipping, which I'm working on, on my local system
<superm1> once it's working as expected in gtkui, i might opt to port that over to the mythbuntu_ui as well.  i can see that very useful for someone who wants to do an install no questions asked and just use their one big disk
<evand> currently -> partman is being annoying, but the rest works
<evand> so I should be able to commit that soon
<evand> err by page skipping, I mean graceful page skipping.  That is, not showing filled pages for a brief moment and then skipping to the next page
<superm1> you can't use a .hide()?
<superm1> on the interface
<evand> that's actually still a bit of work (knowing when to call it), and the effect that produces (constantly disappearing UI) is not the best solution
<evand> this way it stays on the last page until it has a page to show (skipping the ones that don't have questions to ask)
<superm1> so --automatic is still showing the summary page then
<superm1> giving you a chance to ack it
<mirkobuholzer> hi evand and superm1
<superm1> hi mirkobuholzer
<evand> yes and no.  I believe there's still a bug on the summary page where if you don't preseed an answer to it, and thus skip it, it sits there in limbo, never calling allow_go_forward.
<mirkobuholzer> what about if the summary is also a answer
<evand> hello mirkobuholzer
<evand> Template: ubiquity/summary
<mirkobuholzer> meaning that you could also provide a preseed answer to skip the summary page
<evand> so right now, it's possible to do the entire install unattended
<mirkobuholzer> great
<superm1> perhaps would it be better to not even show any of the interface, and rather a specially crafted page for that summary, to get around both those issues?
<evand> you hit f6 and change the kernel parameters to include url=http://evalicious.com/evan.seed (or whatever you want)
<evand> and then launch ubiquity with ubiquity --automatic
<evand> and after saying yes to the welcome page (I'll fix that), it should go through the rest without issue
<evand> or you can add noninteractive to the kernel parameters and it will do an install without ever starting X
<evand> superm1: specially crafted page? get around what issues?
<superm1> so that you don't have any of the interface showing as the data is preseeded
<superm1> just show an alternative summary dialog that isn't part of the normal interface
<evand> superm1: well, it still needs to check if your data is correct, so what it does (on my local system) is that it runs the dbfilters until it has a question to ask, then it shows that page
<evand> now, if there are no questions, it will sit there running through the questions and then show the install progress dialog
<cjwatson> superm1: normally much better to make it all run smoothly than hack about with alternative dialogs :)
<superm1> oh didn't consider that
<evand> which is the eventual goal for wubi, if I remember correctly
<superm1> well this reminds me of something else i had wanted to ask then too.  would it be feasible to derive another class from partman that the standard option chosen creates an additional partition and mount point, or will that be more work than worth?
<cjwatson> superm1: that doesn't belong in ubiquity
<evand> superm1: preseed the partition settings
<cjwatson> superm1: could you give a concrete example, though?
<evand> but then you can't do dual boots, afaik
<superm1> okay concrete example:
<cjwatson> evand: you could if you were using the auto-resize option
<cjwatson> which == resize then autopartition free space
<superm1> most myth installs setup a seperate partition for /var/lib or /var/lib/mythtv, and put most of their space there - and only 10G or so to the OS
<cjwatson> superm1: sounds like a perfect example of an autopartitioning recipe; see the docs
<evand> cjwatson: would that work if there were no partitions available?  I haven't looked much at that part of the code
<superm1> alright cjwatson, will do :)
<cjwatson> evand: you mean a blank disk?
<evand> cjwatson: right, so if I have a blank disk with a resize recipe, will it error out?
<evand> as there's nothing to resize
<cjwatson> evand: it will, but then dual-booting isn't a concern ;)
<evand> cjwatson: well I'm thinking that superm1 may have users who dual boot, others who don't.
<cjwatson> oh, right. we might have to provide the facility for custom hook scripts that can look at that
<cjwatson> and generate a recipe on the fly
<superm1> well the type of person that sets up a mythbuntu install, i wouldn't expect to dual boot the box
<superm1> since its typically a standalone machine as a target
<cjwatson> come ON, busybox, build
<evand> haha
<cjwatson> the problem with debugging stuff into existence is keeping track of the extra random stuff in your running copy of d-i
<evand> indeed
<evand__> arr
* evand__ shakes fist at acm.pct.edu
<superm1> cjwatson, when trying to use debconf in other applications, i saw there is a debconf.py that can be imported.  When I tried to use it however, it appears that it tries to run interactively (not good for a PyGTK app)  I looked for some docs upon it, I didn't seem to find any.  is there anything somewhat informative you could point me at with regard to the proper way to be using debconf other than bringing in a lot of the code from what
<superm1> ubiquity is doing to use it?
<cjwatson> superm1: you need to call debconf.runFrontEnd() at the top of your program if you don't have a debconf frontend running already
<cjwatson> superm1: ubiquity does very complicated things to act a bit like a debconf frontend, which isn't the sort of thing you'd want to try to do in anything simpler
<superm1> cjwatson, ah okay
<superm1> that would be the issue then
<superm1> i'll experiment more with it tonight when i get home
<cjwatson> if you need to use INPUT and GO, then you need to do the sort of stuff that ubiquity's doing
<cjwatson> but it's probably not a good idea unless you're prepared to put that level of work into it - might well be better and simpler to just use GET, SET, FGET, FSET, and that sort of thing
<cjwatson> pure database work
<superm1> i was planning on sticking to GET and SET
<superm1> so things should be okay then
<cjwatson> yeah
#ubuntu-installer 2007-07-29
<KaLeZ> hello everyone good night..
<KaLeZ> problems installing ubuntu 7.04
<KaLeZ> somebody online..?
<KaLeZ> stalls in getting trm290 ide driver..
<KaLeZ> when I try to install from LiveCd, in the install option, I just get a blank screen..
<superm1> joejaxx, are you here?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-21
<cjwatson> Zelut: yes?
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r486 oem-config/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge from train
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2720 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog doc/README): merge from train
<cjwatson> evand: bug 241420 is fix-released in intrepid now, isn't it?
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2721 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on kdesudo | kdesudo-kde4 (the latter is transitional now).
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r487 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/control oem-config-prepare): Use kdesudo for the KDE frontend where available.
<evand> indeed, marking it as such now
<Zelut> cjwatson: does there happen to be a definition of each "prepackaged software selection" as presented in the netboot installer?
<cjwatson> Zelut: only in that they correspond to the package lists in http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy
<cjwatson> err, http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-core-dev/ubuntu-seeds/ubuntu.hardy/files I suppose
<cjwatson> there are extended descriptions there; I can't remember offhand whether tasksel displays those
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, how is the language list available during oem-config and ubiquity populated?
<evand> mario_limonciell: localechooser generates it from languagelist.data.gz
<mario_limonciell> evand, where is languagelist.data.gz kept then?
<evand> mario_limonciell: /usr/lib/ubiquity/localechooser/languagelist.data.gz
<evand> (this is in Intrepid, Hardy will be different)
<mario_limonciell> evand, ah okay
<mario_limonciell> well there was a language reported missing from an extended team
<mario_limonciell> but that was present in the locale choosing app post install
<mario_limonciell> so i was trying to narrow down exactly where the actual issue fell
<evand> ah, AIUI, we can only support the languages in ubiquity that d-i supports, but which language was it?  Perhaps cjwatson can elaborate on why it is not supported, assuming that is the case.
<mario_limonciell> Thai
<evand> mario_limonciell: works for me in both Hardy and Intrepid.  Is there a bug filed about this with debug logs?
<mario_limonciell> evand, hum interesting.  yeah there should be a bug filed about it.  it was from extended teams though, so how useful it is, we'll see
<mario_limonciell> let me find it
<evand> heh, ok
<mario_limonciell> well they field it as bug 249795, but its not very useful at all
<mario_limonciell> *field=filed
<mario_limonciell> well actually i just ran oem-config on my current hardy up to date box. i  don't see thai in there either
<mario_limonciell> unless it's using characters that i don't recognize to spell out Thai
<evand> hrm, I didn't actually try oem-config, but rather ubiquity.  It should appear right before Tagalog using a very non-latin character set.
<mario_limonciell> evand, yeah i dont see it right before tagalog
<evand> hrmm, checking
<Milton> can somebody help me
<mario_limonciell> i do see something in hardy ubiquity there that is a non latin character set
<evand> Milton: please ask questions rather than asking if you can ask them.
<Milton> ok I have a webcam genius 310NB it doest work what can i do
<evand> Milton: This channel is for development of the Ubuntu installer.  Your question would be better served in #ubuntu.
<Milton> thanks
<evand> You're welcome and good luck
<evand> mario_limonciell: it appears to be a genuine bug as Thai is indeed not present in oem-config but is in ubiquity.  I've assigned it to myself and will take a look at it.
<evand> I need to update oem-config for the new localechooser anyway.
<mario_limonciell> evand, ah okay great thanks.
<mario_limonciell> hum, i still don't see find as an available command for busybox in the initramfs in the latest daily image.  does something need to be manually tweaked at to make sure that a new initramfs is made in the daily?
<mario_limonciell> and not just the one from another day ends up being used
<mario_limonciell> er oh this probably is why; the cd images haven't changed in the last few days
<mario_limonciell> just keeps using the same livefs because rarian-compat isn't installable
<cjwatson> evand: 249795> the mistake is that we don't set OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES=1 when running localechooser from oem-config
<cjwatson> mario_limonciell: yeah, I promoted rarian-compat to main earlier today, which should fix that
<mario_limonciell> cjwatson, ah okay cool
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-22
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2721 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): merge offline commit
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r487 oem-config/ (debian/changelog debian/control oem-config-prepare): merge offline commit
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2722 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  - Fix crash on selecting non-ASCII options in the "Use as:" menu while
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  creating a partition (LP: #247993).
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2723 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): Fix crash when entering a non-ASCII mount point (LP: #128554).
<foka> cjwatson, Hello!
<foka> cjwatson, Paul Hardy is finishing up the new unifont package;
<foka> cjwatson, Is there any special requirement about this unifont package that you wish for generating the font for Gfxboot?
<cjwatson> foka: not especially, no
<foka> cjwatson, Just for recap: Do you generate 16x16.fnt (?) from unifont.bdf, or unifont.hex, or something else?
<xivulon> evand, have done a bit of tests, I think that I can stay below 2mb for wubi in python
<xivulon> can we have confirmation that is ok before starting negotiations with relevant half?
<xivulon> might also be possible to merge umenu inside of wubi to save some more
<evand> nice
<evand> I'm not sure who the ultimate authority on CD size increases is.  Perhaps slangasek?
<evand> How'd you manage 2 MB?
<xivulon> using venster (python layer on top of ctypes on top of winapi) + py2exe + 7z (for library.zip) + upx (for exes, dlls)
<xivulon> I get down to 1.5 to be precise, but that does not include the download manager and other python libs
<xivulon> venster unfortunately was abandoned a few years back so I am updating the code...
<davmor2> xivulon: that sounds cool.
<ahasenack> hi guys, with intrepid alpha 2 i386 I get an error installing grub and lilo, I can provide logs, is this known?
<ahasenack> the installer says "grub installation failed", alt-f4 says that dpkg returned an error code, I can open a ticket if this is not yet known
<cjwatson> I don't recall a bug so far, would appreciat eone
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> cjwatson: ubuntu project? What's the package?
<ahasenack> hmm, ubiquity?
<ahasenack> cjwatson: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/250864 HTH
<cjwatson> FYI when you're using the alternate or server CD the correct holding area is debian-installer
<ahasenack> "holding area" as in the package or the project?
<cjwatson> package
<cjwatson> as it happens, this is bug 250848
<cjwatson> I thought it was different since you said alpha 2, but as it happens grub is being installed from the network
<cjwatson> BenC was fixing that this afternoon
<ahasenack> ble, and I did search for "grub", "failed install", etc
<cjwatson> I've shuffled it into the right place
<ahasenack> ok, thanks
<CIA-12> oem-config: evand * r488 oem-config/ (8 files in 4 dirs):
<CIA-12> oem-config: * Update the language component to reflect changes to localechooser.
<CIA-12> oem-config: * Use OVERRIDE_SHOW_ALL_LANGUAGES in the localechooser wrapper
<CIA-12> oem-config:  (LP: #249795).
<xivulon> evand can you pls have a look at #234974?
<evand> xivulon: indeed, I'm planning to set aside time to look at the m-a not functioning with Wubi issue later in the cycle.
<xivulon> gut
<tormod> hi, what about the broken casper repo? I reported it in #launchpad and https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad-bazaar/+question/39693 Saturday already.
<cjwatson> tormod: I've added some information and asked mwhudson for help. Nobody on this channel can do anything about it directly
<tormod> cjwatson: thanks. indirect action helps too :)
<tormod> I have a number of small (unrelated) casper patches. Should I make a separate branch for each, or keep them in one, to be cherry-picked if needed?
<cjwatson> strictly speaking the former is better, but we can deal with either
<tormod> or is bzr so broken I should make debdiffs?`:)
<tormod> well, I already did the latter this time, so I leave it that way.
<tormod> what if the patch/branch needs to be refreshed when trunk has changed in $release+1? is it ok to merge and reuse the same branch, or start a new branch?
<tormod> (like the situation in https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~tormodvolden/casper/no-raid-swap)
<cjwatson> tormod: please merge rather than starting a new branch
<cjwatson> it's never really a good idea to reset/rebase/whatever a published branch
<tormod> cjwatson: I am unsure about the connection between your two phrases
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-23
<stgraber> ubiquity doesn't work in alpha-3 candidate :(
<davmor2> help please intrepid A3 testing in progress and ubquity fails at 87% but exits with no bug I've run ubiquity --debug where does it store it's debug files?
<stgraber> davmor2: /var/log/installer/debug ?
<davmor2> http://paste.ubuntu.com/29560/
<stgraber> nope, that's /var/log/debug, the interesting one is /var/log/installer/debug
<davmor2> bugger
<stgraber> yeah, I have a nice crash :)
<davmor2> stgraber: try http://www.davmor2.co.uk/ubiq-debug.txt
<stgraber> I have the same, I'm opening a bug on LP
<davmor2> cool
<davmor2> are you going to add your copy of the file?
<stgraber> yes
<stgraber> davmor2: bug 251089
<stgraber> davmor2: please confirm
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2724 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Preseed netcfg/dhcp_ntp_servers from install component rather than
<CIA-12> ubiquity: clock-setup, since the latter doesn't have debconf database access at
<CIA-12> ubiquity: the right time (LP: #251089).
<mons88> Please help , am i able to pose a question re. successful net install but keyboard issue as described here, http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=818390
<mons88> ?
<cjwatson> console-setup/layoutcode should be en not en_US
<cjwatson> I've no idea whether that's actually your problem - I'm off sick today, but would be happy to help tomorrow if I'm better then
<cjwatson> console-common is completely wrong in modern Ubuntu
<cjwatson> we don't support it any more
<cjwatson> oh, er, console-setup/layoutcode should be us, not en or en_US :-)
<cjwatson> en_US isn't a defined keyboard name so goodness only knows what you'll get
<mons88> okay thanks alot for the response, I'll try 'us' again tomorrow, this post mentions it worked for hardy, actually I'm sure I tried us originally
<cjwatson> if you got 'd-i console-setup/layoutcode string en_US' from some documentation, I'd like to know where that documentation is so that it can be hit over the head^W^W^W^Wfixed
<CIA-12> ubiquity: jriddell * r2725 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/language.py):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: * language.py: Change string to unicode, fixes crash when using KDE
<CIA-12> ubiquity:  frontend, closes LP: #251097
<mons88> actually as per that post, I'm using 'd-i console-setup/layoutcode string us'
<cjwatson> are you kai4785?
<cjwatson> anyway, sorry, I'm going back to bed, check back tomorrow and I can try to help you
<mons88> No, he successfully got around this using kickseed, I tried using a ks.cfg
<mons88> no worries , thanks
<CIA-12> ubiquity: jriddell * r2726 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): kde_ui.py: comment out dcop code
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2727 ubiquity/ (18 files in 8 dirs): Bump to 1.9.5
<CIA-12> ubiquity: jriddell * r2728 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/kde_ui.py): add set_hostname method
<CIA-12> ubiquity: jriddell * r2729 trunk/ (bin/ubiquity-wrapper debian/changelog): temporarily force sudo until we work out why kdesudo stops it passin partitioning stage, bug 251203
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2730 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-12> ubiquity: 1.20ubuntu3.
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r489 oem-config/ (44 files in 10 dirs): Upgrade to current autotools in Intrepid, including libtool 2.2.
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r490 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.43
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r491 oem-config/lib/components/language.py: port Jonathan's language component fix from ubiquity r2725
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2731 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.5
<mdz> evand: did you happen to read my install test report on -devel@?
<evand> mdz: reading now
<mdz> evand: there's a ubiquity bug in there which was fatal but doesn't look too complex
<mdz> evand: but at the moment I'm working on the kernel issue.  I'm able to reproduce it
<mdz> 2 out of 2 attempts, the system hangs during the final stages of ubiquity
<mdz> I'm trying to narrow it down to a more useful test case
<mdz> and am wondering if you have any guesses about what might be triggering it
<mdz> it looks vaguely aufs related so far
<mdz> I'm trying to get a trace now, but it takes forever to use the install process as a test case, which is why I want to narrow it down
<evand> hrm
<mdz> can you think of anything interesting that ubiquity does with the aufs filesystem toward the end (after the copy is finished)?
<mdz> it might be when it's copying the installation logs
<mdz> but they don't make it across to the target, so I don't have much to go on
<evand> it hard locks?
<evand> I don't suppose you have a serial cable or vmware (not sure how to create that setup in kvm)?
<mdz> evand: it's a laptop, so no serial
<mdz> I can't even get intrepid's kvm to boot the iso at the moment
<mdz> evand: I'm trying it with a klogd running in /target to try to capture the crash
<mdz> but this takes forever with such a long test case
<mdz> evand: can you give me a log from a successful installation with current ubiquity, so I can see which steps come after the point where it hangs for me?
<evand> mdz: Sure, but bare with me for a few moments as I'll have to set up vmware to do it (kvm is failing for me with the intrepid kernel).
<mdz> evand: even a hardy one would do if you have one handy
<mdz> s/do/help/
<evand> ah, will do
<mdz> evand: also, I noticed (as noted in the report) that apport didn't trigger when ubiquity crashed.  do you know why that is?
<evand> offhand no, but I've made a note to look into it
<mdz> evand: the crash is happening when dpkg is running, removing packages
<mdz> I've got a digital photo of the call trace now
<evand> ok
<evand> http://evalicious.com/tmp/syslog-8.04-20080723.txt curiously enough, the debug log didn't get copied over.  That or I mistyped 'debug-ubiquity'.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2732 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.6
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2733 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Add a dependency on intltool to fix a build failure.
<evand> hrm, that was a mistake.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2734 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.6
<evand> I'll fix that up after the alpha is out the door.  I didn't want to hold it up any longer.
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2735 ubiquity/ (configure configure.ac): Bump to 1.9.7
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2736 ubiquity/ (5 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Properly fix intltool dependency. Remove old copies of intltool
<CIA-12> ubiquity: scripts.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-24
<davmor2> Guys ubiquity is freeze out at 96% removing gparted
<tjaalton> what could have broken hardy netboot a week ago? Now I get "No root file system defined" error, but the preseed files haven't been changed..
<tjaalton> last successfull installation was on Mon 14th
<tjaalton> partman says "no matching physical volumes found"
<tjaalton> and then "no volume groups found"
<cjwatson> davmor2: likely bug 251223
<cjwatson> tjaalton: the log bits you've quoted so far are irrelevant; it would be much better to get the full logs
<davmor2> checks
<cjwatson> davmor2: can you try with union=unionfs on the command line?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, a sec
<davmor2> cjwatson: What sorry?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog
<tjaalton> cjwatson: and /partman
<tjaalton> oops
<cjwatson> davmor2: was that unclear?
<tjaalton> permissions fixed
<davmor2> I just type union=unionfs in the command line or add it to the ubiquity command or what?
<cjwatson> *kernel* command line, sorry
<cjwatson> as in, press F6 at the CD boot loader and add union=unionfs to the end
<davmor2> cjwatson: okay no probs 2 ticks
<cjwatson> if that works, I am going to point and laugh at all the people who told me vociferously that aufs was the bee's knees
<cjwatson> tjaalton: hmm, shame I can't see what it's 404ing on
<tjaalton> cjwatson: those should be harmless, visible on a valid installation too
<cjwatson> given that there are no other relevant errors ...
<cjwatson> can I have the preseed file too?
<cjwatson> blink, where did nic-restricted-firmware-2.6.24-19-generic-di go?
<tjaalton> http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/29907/
<tjaalton> that's from an old installation
<cjwatson> ah, never mind, there it is
<tjaalton> http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/preseed-log
<davmor2> cjwatson: drops into initramfs busybox
<davmor2> cjwatson: would it help to have a ubiquity --debug report?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: is there a way to see what packages have been accepted to -updates after Mon 14th?
<cjwatson> davmor2: no, it isn't a ubiquity problem
<cjwatson> davmor2: the kernel is crashing
<davmor2> :(
<cjwatson> davmor2: mdz already got debug logs - I can't guarantee it's at the same point but it sounds like the same thing
<cjwatson> davmor2: standard advice: if the whole system freezes, it ain't ubiquity's fault
<cjwatson> tjaalton: err, not easily
<davmor2> it ain't ubiquity then :)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: give me a while, I'm doing several things at once here and my attention is fractured
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok :)
<cjwatson> tjaalton: a log with DEBCONF_DEBUG=developer on the kernel command line would probably help
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, trying that
<cjwatson> tjaalton: partman.recipe.hardy would be useful too
<tjaalton> cjwatson: added
<tjaalton> cjwatson: http://users.tkk.fi/~tjaalton/foo/syslog-debug
<cjwatson> tjaalton: one thing I notice is that lvmok{ } should be $lvmok{ }
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, I'll try changing that
<cjwatson> argh, I think somebody did what I told them not to do with hardy-proposed
<cjwatson> oh, hm, no, -updates. WTF?
<tjaalton> cjwatson: adding $ didn't help :/
<cjwatson> yeah, I think what's happened is that linux got removed from hardy-updates for some reason, and is only in -security
<tjaalton> ah...
<cjwatson> theoretically that ought not to break things, but ...
<tjaalton> hmm, I'll check our mirror
<cjwatson> it's not the fault of your mirror
<cjwatson> (I don't think)
<tjaalton> maybe because we didn't mirror hardy-security main/debian-installer because it failed to mirror before (using apt-mirror)
<mons88> Please I could use some help, I've finally succeeded in getting my local net install with a preseed option, using hardy-proposed installer with the alternate CD(i386 btw).
<mons88> Unfortunately after reboot the keyboard comes up with diamonds and I can't login.
<tjaalton> hmm, mirroring those didn't help
<cjwatson> mons88: ok, I need to see your preseed file
<cjwatson> mons88: (remove any passwords from it)
<cjwatson> (sorry, I think we had this conversation before but as you could probably tell I wasn't very awake then)
<mdz> cjwatson: I was poised to test unionfs=unionfs when I saw your note that it's gone :-/
<mdz> cjwatson: had words with the kernel team yet?
<mons88> sure, hope your feeling better, just a few moments while I connect remotely and I'll paste the file online
<cjwatson> mdz: I haven't been able to raise them
<cjwatson> mdz: ogasawara and slangasek brought up the bug last night; the only response as far as I could see was rtg saying that BenC should look at it
<mdz> cjwatson: I made sure pgraner was aware of it yesterday as well
 * cjwatson has not typically had good experiences with blocking kernel bugs discovered the day before a scheduled release
<tjaalton> cjwatson: so, do you have an idea what's going on with the archive, and do you need anything from me?-)
<cjwatson> I think I've fixed it
<cjwatson> but you won't be able to tell for at least an hour (assuming you're using the master archive not a mirror)
<tjaalton> cjwatson: ok, I've also noticed that I didn't mirror the amd64 udebs from -security, so I'll try once again
<tjaalton> just to be sure
<cjwatson> that certainly wouldn't help
<cjwatson> but anyway, I've copied linux back to -updates (I believe it was removed "temporarily" to hack around an overrides problem in -security about a week ago, which fits), so give it an hour
<tjaalton> right.. mirroring those bits did help
<tjaalton> so, maybe have stub files for debian-installer also in -security in the future?
<cjwatson> they're already there!
<cjwatson> no need for them to be stubs, they have actual content
<tjaalton> now they have, but not when I started mirroring hardy ;)
<tjaalton> if I'd mirror intrepid now (with apt-mirror), it would fail because intrepid-security does not have main/debian-installer
<cjwatson> hmm, yeah, there are placeholders for main/binary-i386 but not main/debian-installer/binary-i386
<tjaalton> anyway, thanks for tracking it down! I can go back on vacation..
<cjwatson> feel free to file a Soyuz bug
<cjwatson> (I don't control that stuff directly)
<tjaalton> ok, I'll do
<mons88> cjwatson: posted my preseed @ http://pastebin.com/m4f4bece8, cheers
<tjaalton> cjwatson: bug 251454
<tjaalton> hm, no ubotu
<mons88> is that the same/similar to bug, 188492
<tjaalton> mons88: mine? no: https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/soyuz/+bug/251454
<cjwatson> no
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> d-i partman-auto/disk string /dev/?da
<cjwatson> WTF
<cjwatson> if that works it's by dumb luck
<cjwatson> d-i preseed/early_command string anna-install common-console
<cjwatson> remove that; you've spelled it wrong (it would be console-common) and even if that worked you don't want it
<cjwatson> d-i debian-installer/consoledisplay string kbd=lat0-sun16(utf8)
<cjwatson> I would advise removing that, though I don't know if it will have negative effects
<cjwatson> mons88: can you boot in recovery mode from the grub menu, and fish out /etc/default/console-setup for me?
<mons88> okay but i had the issue before adding common-console, string kbd=lat0-sun16(utf8) comes from http://www.ubuntu-forum.net/showthread.php?p=5120670 which apparently fixes it
<mons88> I'll try recovery mode now
<cjwatson> yeeeeees, sort of cargo-cult debugging going on in that forums post
<cjwatson> namely, applying solutions from four releases back
<mons88> root password at maintenance prompt isn't accepted :(
<cjwatson> recovery mode shouldn't involve a maintenance prompt, IIRC
<cjwatson> well, failing that, select your normal boot prompt, press 'e', add 'init=/bin/sh' to the end, and boot
<cjwatson> hmm, yeah, recovery mode of course *does* involve a maintenance prompt if you set a root password, sorry
<mons88> still seeing diamonds
<mons88> looks like going to a later version of hardy-proposed isn't a good idea, Bug 251344 !
<mons88> would it be an idea to try a later, or much earlier version of the alternate iso?
<cjwatson> mons88: please be patient - I'm investigating an intrepid alpha 3 blocker at the moment
<cjwatson> mons88: I will get back to you later on
<cjwatson> but I can't do everything at once
<mons88> cool, npbs
<cjwatson> mons88: you mention hardy-proposed - does that mean you're using it?
<mons88> yep, kept getting an error about downloading a file from the mirror with the normal hardy net install stuff, so hardy-proposed worked beautifully
<cjwatson> mons88: that should have been fixed some time ago
<cjwatson> mons88: grab the new net install image from /dists/hardy/ (we copied it over) and stop using -proposed
<cjwatson> worth a try anyway
<mons88> okay will do
<cjwatson> mdz: ok, you were right, if I tell ubiquity not to remove gparted then the same thing just happens in libntfs10.postrm
<mdz> cjwatson: is that the very next one?
<cjwatson> not quite, it got through jfsutils and ntfsprogs, both of which I think were later
<mdz> those sound familiar, I think they might have been first
<cjwatson> I'd have expected libntfs10 to be removed right after ntfsprogs, I think
<cjwatson> libntfs10 has a postrm, the others don't (nor does lupin-casper), but casper does
<cjwatson> so it seems to be consistently the second postrm, so far
<mdz> (how many times does hw-detect need to be run?)
<cjwatson> I thought it was only run once
<mdz> cjwatson: I've been stepping ubiquity along and it seems to be run more than once
<mdz> not worrying about it right now though
 * cjwatson tries commenting out remove_extras
<cjwatson> mdz: not that I'm one to talk, but your screen is filthy
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/251223/P7230016.JPG
<cjwatson> none of the photos look anything like root causes though
<cjwatson> aha, you have a call trace that I don't, I missed that
<cjwatson> or at least one with symbols
<cjwatson> I'm very confused as to why mtd is involved
<mdz> cjwatson: it looks fine in normal lighting; the flash reflects off the dust
<mdz> cjwatson: me too
<cjwatson> maybe that is a red herring
<cjwatson> it's almost as if there's a superblock refcounting bug in aufs
<cjwatson> sys_getcwd is something I can imagine the shell doing randomly
<mdz> cjwatson: it's not hw-detect that gets run multiple times, it's update-dev
<mdz> called by both clock-setup and hw-detect
<mdz> and I think other places, judging by how much hal spam I see in syslog
<mdz> cjwatson: there is a *lot* of mounting and unmounting which happens under /target
<cjwatson> update-dev is needed as a checkpoint in a few places to wait for devices to appear
<cjwatson> /proc and /sys are mounted while doing certain things, so that's expected
<cjwatson> it's much simpler to just mount/umount as needed rather than try to keep track of when they're needed
<mdz> cjwatson: yes, I'm just pointing out that the bug could be tickled by all that mount churn
<cjwatson> (IIRC, there was some udeb code that expected those filesystems to be unmounted)
<cjwatson> commenting out remove_extras avoids the problem (though of course creates others)
<cjwatson> mdz: just out of interest, how large is your disk image?
<cjwatson> I just noticed mine is full
<mdz> cjwatson: 6GB
<cjwatson> ah, mine's 2.5, so not that
<cjwatson> (I'm low on disk at the moment)
<mdz> 2.3G used
<mdz> cjwatson: I have an strace -f of the dpkg process
<mdz> http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/251223/strace.gz
<cjwatson> doesn't get very far into the postrm, does it?
<cjwatson> to put it mildly
<mdz> cjwatson: oh, dpkg is running outside of the chroot.  I didn't realize that
<cjwatson> yes, with --root
<cjwatson> mdz: where is the sleep 36000 || ... bit coming from in casper.postrm? did you add that?
<mdz> cjwatson: yes
<mdz> easier than trying to catch it at the right time
<mdz> pgraner: hi
<pgraner> mdz: hey
<mdz> pgraner: I've updated the bug in LP with the latest
<pgraner> mdz: ok, just got benc he will be here shortly.
<cjwatson> I have to confess that I'm not getting very far, beyond the observation that if I stop ubiquity from removing packages from /target then the bug goes away
<BenC> If I build a unionfs module for someone, will they be able to test this (just woke up, no test rig)?
<cjwatson> yes
<cjwatson> if I get the source and some instructions on what I need to build-dep on, I could even put it in casper temporarily ;-)
<cjwatson> if that turns out to fix it, I'm going to point and laugh so hard at the people who were going ooh-shiny at aufs
<evand> heh
<BenC> cjwatson: And I'm gonna smack the people that told me it worked
<BenC> cjwatson: 32 or 64-bit?
<mdz> BenC: and what do we do with the people who took the old-working solution away before the new-shiny one was tested? ;-)
<cjwatson> BenC: 32
<cjwatson> * unionfs is now known as Agent K
<BenC> mdz: my fear is I took the old solution away because it didn't compile any more and didn't seem worth the effort :(
<mdz> oh dear
<mdz> cjwatson: I'm able to reproduce the bug by booting the live CD, mounting /target and running dpkg --root=...
<mdz> cjwatson: chrooting dpkg instead seems to run fine
<cjwatson> blink, how is that different as far as the kernel is concerned?
<mdz> cjwatson: one chroot() call instead of a bunch of forks and chroots?
<cjwatson> ubiquity doesn't actually have much choice here; it needs to use python-apt, which can only really sanely be done in-process, and apt doesn't seem to have an option to chroot the whole of dpkg
<cjwatson> err, sure, but none of those should have a stateful effect on the fs layer
<mdz> I think unionfs is probably our best hope for a workaround; I'm trying to root cause
<BenC> I thing I'm worried about is that this may be caused by the apparmor stuff
<BenC> anyone tried booting with apparmor disabled?
<cjwatson> BenC: give me the runes
<BenC> (not really apparmor, but the compatibility parts for the VFS)
<mdz> BenC: I saw one trace which had aa_* in it, but it was after the initial BUG()
<cjwatson> BenC: my hypothesis above was that it was a refcounting bug in a filesystem somewhere
<BenC> mdz: apparmor=0
<cjwatson> BenC: I can't think of any other reason why kill_sb would be called from a sys_getcwd path
<cjwatson> I'm trying apparmor=0 now
<BenC> cjwatson: right, but that may be a bug in the parts that apparmor had to add in order to pass around the mount-point (changes we had to make to unionfs and other filesystems)
<cjwatson> ah, interesting, ok
<BenC> cjwatson: yeah, that does sound like a put() without a proper get() before it
<cjwatson> where would I get the apparmor patch to look at while I'm waiting?
<BenC> cjwatson: in git, there's one commit for the plumming to add apparmor
<cjwatson> e103a4e81552fc5fea7c21a1d34cabc23bc938cc?
<cjwatson>     UBUNTU: SAUCE: [AppArmor] aufs patches
<cjwatson> no, maybe not
<BenC> ah, I think that was the only part in lum :)
<BenC> but there is one that touches the rest of the VFS
<cjwatson> looks like 2ec8408decf6d72c346247e0c437080e9f628fe4
<cjwatson> 9000+ lines, yum
<BenC> OH!
<BenC> I bet I know what is causing this
<mdz> ?
<BenC> iget() was removed from upstream, and I had fixup aufs to compile with the new API
<BenC> I bet I did it wrong...there was limited examples of how the other filesystems coped with the change
<BenC> still trying to get unionfs to compile
<cjwatson> BenC: apparmor=0 doesn't seem to make any difference
<cjwatson> BenC: anything else I can try yet
<cjwatson> ?
<mdz> "double fault"
<mdz> that's a new one
<BenC> cjwatson: Nothing I can think of off-hand
<BenC> unionfs is proving to be non-trivial to compile against 2.6.26
<cjwatson> is 30d866ec206ff71b5f2b626ed3442bd2547da524 the iget thing you were talking about? that's squashfs rather than aufs though
<mdz> my test case is down to "chroot /target /var/lib/dpkg/info/gparted.postrm remove"
<mdz> chroot /target bash
<mdz> this keeps getting weirder
<mdz> cjwatson: I'm pretty sure a whole crapload of stuff has run in the chroot before this point in the installation
<mdz> but even trying to start a shell blows up
<cjwatson> when are you running your test case?
<mdz> cjwatson: single-user mode on the live cd
<cjwatson> gosh
<cjwatson> chroot /target dash?
<mdz> mkdir /target && mount /target && chroot /target bash
<mdz> blows up
<mdz> getting there
<cjwatson> bearing in mind that bash isn't the default shell
<mdz> cjwatson: chroot /target /bin/true crashes
<cjwatson> this suggests that that filesystem has been subtly buggered by something just beforehand
<cjwatson> I can't reproduce this
<cjwatson> well, not from a desktop on the live CD anyway
<mdz> cjwatson: I created a fresh ext3 filesystem, rsync'd the contents of /rofs into it, shut down, rebooted, mounted it, and reproduced
<cjwatson> ah, I was working from the previous crashed fs
<mdz> https://bugs.edge.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/251223/comments/7
<mdz> BenC: ^^ ever seen one like that?
<cjwatson> I'll try to duplicate, by way of the scientific method
<mdz> cjwatson: you can have my 2.3GB qemu image if you think it would help, but I'm pretty sure it's clean
<soren> Has this been seen on real hardware as well?
<cjwatson> I'm sure it won't take long to set up a duplicate
 * soren crosses fingers
<cjwatson> almost certainly quicker than downloading 2.3GB
<cjwatson> davmor2: are you using real hardware or a kvm?
<mdz> soren: yes, that's where I first saw it
<soren> mdz: Oh, "good".
<soren> There has been a few people who claimed to have seen data corruption of some sort with kvm 70, but noone could provide any detail and kvm upstream have been unable to reproduce.. I'm glad that's not it.
<mdz> cjwatson: interestingly, chroot /rofs /bin/true works
<cjwatson> suggests an ext3 bug, which is a bit terrifying
<BenC> mdz: IIRC, double fault means a fault in a fault
<BenC> looks like register corruption kept it from printing the first oops properly
<BenC> and caused another fault
<soren> Yes, that's indeed what a double fault is.
 * BenC loves re-entrant crashing
<mdz> what's a statically-linked binary in the base system?
<BenC> "The system was unable to crash properly. Please reboot soon to avoid losing any other crashes"
<mdz> ah, ld_static
<cjwatson> ld_static -> not base system (though it might be there anyway)
<mdz> aha
<mdz> chroot /target /bin/ld_static -> OK
<mdz> chroot /target /bin/true -> crash
<cjwatson> chroot /target /sbin/ldconfig ?
<cjwatson> in fact, perhaps chroot /target /sbin/ldconfig.real
<mdz> rebooting
<cking> mdz: Hi, just got your Email. What is the problem?
 * cjwatson goes to stretch back after too long hunched over the laptop
<cjwatson> cking: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/linux/+bug/251223 is the problem
<mdz> cking: bug 251223
<cjwatson> you might want to check scrollback of this channel on irclogs.ubuntu.com
<BenC> I've got one more file to forward port in unionfs
<mdz> cking: this bug is blocking alpha 3
<BenC> cking: so we can attack this from both sides, could you take this bug from the perspective of finding out what is broken in aufs?
<mdz> cjwatson: ldconfig causes a crash
<BenC> cking: most likely it has to do with the apparmor patches to aufs, but there's an outside chance it is just busted
<BenC> cjwatson: was aufs not being used in Alpha 2?
<mdz> cking: if you can give me a kernel with that patch reverted, I'll test
<BenC> mdz: we can't revert the patch
<BenC> it wont compile without them
<mdz> BenC: what won't?
<BenC> unless you get a kernel that has no apparmor patch as well, but then we wouldn't know if it was aufs or apparmor
<BenC> mdz: aufs
<mdz> BenC: right, revert apparmor as well
<mdz> cjwatson: ldconfig.real runs with no problem
<mdz> I wonder what's different between this ext3 mount point and the squashfs mount point which has exactly the same files in it
 * cking is trying to extracate himself from a meeting and find somewhere to park himself
<mdz> chroot /target true breaks, chroot /rofs true works
<mdz> cking: if you're unavailable, don't sweat it, I only nagged you because I thought you were the only one around
<mdz> I had just seen your trip report and thought you might have some time to help
<cking> mdz: I'm in the middle of a power savings talk - it's packed here
<cjwatson> aufs/unionfs> mdz's test case exercises neither of those, surely?
<cjwatson> mdz: ldconfig.real> and then does anything work *after* that? I was wondering if building the ld cache would be enough to fix dynamically linked binaries
<mdz> cjwatson: aufs is involved
<cking> This is going to be difficult to sort out from here, the network connection is slow and my home box is turned off at the moment.
<mdz> my root filesystem is aufs
<mdz> because I'm booted from the cd
<cjwatson> true
<cjwatson> seems ever more tenuous though
<mdz> mounting a tmpfs, copying a minimal chroot into it, and chrooting true doesn't break
<cjwatson> mdz: I can't make a similar setup crash for me
<mdz> cjwatson: how did you create the fs?
<cjwatson> booted kvm with textonly as a kernel argument and a blank -hda (dd), parted to create a disklabel and partition, sudo mke2fs -j /dev/sda1, sudo mkdir /target, sudo mount /dev/sda1 /target, sudo rsync -av /rofs/ /target/
<mdz> cjwatson: except for creating the partition table with fdisk, that's exactly what I did
<BenC> I almost have unionfs done
<BenC> all the 2.6.26 VFS changes plus apparmor...it's a wonder there aren't more bugs
<cr3> BenC: by the way, what happened to replacing unionfs by aufs? did that happen?
<stgraber> cr3: yes
<BenC> cjwatson: http://kernel.ubuntu.com/~bcollins/unionfs.ko
<BenC> cjwatson: that's 32-bit 2.6.26-4-generic
<BenC> cjwatson: if it works, I have the source, and can tell you how to build-dep/compile it
<BenC> soren: as a side note, I have a -virtual package for you to test
<soren> Woo!
<BenC> soren: 9.1M .deb, 34Meg unpacked
<BenC> soren: I had to mess with your list a little, and module dep's pulled in some extras
<cjwatson> cr3: we conjecture that that may be the problem :-P
<soren> BenC: Yes, I kind of expected that. That's fine.
<cjwatson> BenC: 404
<soren> BenC: Did you see my question over in #ubuntu-kernel, by the way? About the virtio modules?
<BenC> cjwatson: try now
 * BenC needed to hit enter still
<cjwatson> BenC: sorry, crashes at boot
<cjwatson> I'll try to get you a trace after this call
<BenC> damnit
<cjwatson> it's a null deref in unionfs_interpose
<BenC> that helps...
<cjwatson> +0x16f
<BenC> I did an API change there...let me check it
<cjwatson> err, +0x16f/0x420
<cjwatson> claims to be in the mount process
<BenC> cjwatson: I see what happened...I didn't do all the right changes to drop read_inode()
<BenC> give me a couple minutes
<cjwatson> ok
<BenC> cjwatson: new module ready (same place)
<cjwatson> BenC: not quite sure, but it seems to have hung
 * BenC isn't quite sure that that means
<BenC> Ah!...found one more thing
<cjwatson> well, nor am I, all I know is it ain't doing anything
<BenC> cjwatson: new module up
<cjwatson> it's at least booting now
 * BenC crosses fingers
<BenC> cjwatson: to be honest, I looked at the aufs code, and I can't see how anyone thinks it's somehow better than unionfs
<BenC> but then, I'm looking at unionfs 1.4 code, not the unionfs 2.3.x-need-to-patch-half-the-vfs patches
<BenC> plus unionfs being in mm says a lot more about it :)
<cjwatson> installing
<BenC> cjwatson: did the test case pass?
<cjwatson> I can't reproduce mdz's little test case, but I'm trying the big one (full installation)
<cjwatson> it's at 64%
<cjwatson> failed around 96% before
<BenC> ok....good to know that the test passed at least
<mdz> cjwatson: I didn't know about textonly and used single; I'm baffled as to why it didn't happen fro you
<BenC> means we're probably on the right track
<cjwatson> BenC: err, what test? :-)
<cjwatson> no test has passed yet, short of booting
<BenC> never mind, I misunderstood
<cjwatson> BenC: same problem with unionfs
<cjwatson> (unionfs:generic_shutdown_super is in the call trace so I'm sure)
<BenC> cjwatson: can I see a full trace?
<BenC> at least with unionfs I can do a better job of tracing the code and finding out what's wrong
<BenC> And I know it at least worked at some point (in hardy)
<mdz> cjwatson: it turns out I had inadvertently used the i386 squashfs rather than the amd64 one
<mdz> it is still completely bizarre that it caused those crashes though
<cjwatson> BenC: erm, if you have really good eyesight, http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/251223.png
<cjwatson> BenC: sorry for the font but I was trying to guarantee that the dump plus context would fit on the screen
<BenC> cjwatson: I think I see the problem...but let me check the trace
<BenC>     sysfs: Use kill_anon_super
<BenC>     
<BenC>     Since sysfs no longer stores fs directory information in the dcache
<BenC>     on a permanent basis kill_litter_super it is inappropriate and actively
<BenC>     wrong.  It will decrement the count on all dentries left in the
<BenC>     dcache before trying to free them.
<BenC>     
<BenC>     At the moment this is not biting us only because we never unmount sysfs.
<BenC> that sounds just like our unionfs problem
<cjwatson> yes, it does rather
<BenC> going to try that for unionfs
<cjwatson> is that patch in our tree
<cjwatson> ?
<cjwatson> because note that we *do* unmount sysfs
<BenC> it is in intrepid
<BenC> it's from Aug 20, 2007
<BenC> so was in hardy too
<BenC> and probably gutsy
<cjwatson> (not bringing its total mount count down to zero, but nevertheless we mount /target/sys using 'chroot /target mount -t sysfs sysfs sys' rather than as a bind-mount, and then unmount it)
<BenC> cjwatson: new module ready
<cjwatson> ok
<BenC> cjwatson: that patch probably coincided with sysfs not using dentry cache anymore, so never affected us
<BenC> or maybe it only affected something like 2.6.2x where X is an odd number that we didn't use :)
<cjwatson> or it broke mysteriously but we never got to the bottom of the problem :)
 * cjwatson <- cynical
<cjwatson> installing
<BenC> cjwatson: Not taking the mount count to zero probably meant it didn't affect us either...since kill_sb() wouldn't be called in that case
<cjwatson> ok, I wasn't sure whether repeated mounts were equivalent to bind-mounts for that purposes
<cjwatson> s/s$//
<BenC> cjwatson: so far so good?
<cjwatson> sorry dude, exact same thing
<BenC> fuck
<BenC> it can't be the same backtrace though
<BenC> cjwatson: can you repost the trace?
<cjwatson> BenC: http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/tmp/251223-2.png
<mdz> cjwatson: so with a less weird test rig, I am still able to reproduce the bug with dpkg --root=/target --purge gparted
<mdz> though not with running random programs as with the 32-bit chroot
<mdz> perhaps that's a different bug
<cjwatson> I think I'm going to assume different
<BenC> cjwatson: hmm...this appears more and more like it's in fuse module, since that's the last module before generic_shutdown_super()
<cjwatson> I can't think of any fuse filesystems that would be mounted
<cjwatson> oh, there's $HOME/.gvfs I suppose
<BenC> cjwatson: I think that has to be unmounted prior to rootfs
<BenC> so it may be a unionfs bug that it allows unmounting when there's another fs still mounted under it, but we can work around that in scripting
<cjwatson> but nothing is being unmounted here
<cjwatson> this is getting triggered inside gparted.postrm, which does nothing except update-menus
<cjwatson> the fact that it's hitting unmount paths at all is the bug
<BenC> the crash says "unmount of rootfs rootfs"
<cjwatson> sorry, I should have said "nothing should be being unmounted here"
<cjwatson> this is why I was talking about refcounting bugs
<cjwatson> it's trying to unmount stuff unasked
<BenC> I don't think refcounting causes unmounting
<cjwatson> initially I thought that it wasn't really gparted.postrm causing it, but we have traces that confirm
<cjwatson> you can see dpkg reporting that gparted.postrm segfaulted in that last trace
<BenC> ok, let me look deeper
<cjwatson> it definitely shouldn't have got as far as unmounting /target yet, much less rootfs
<mdz> BenC: yes, I was wondering where that message comes from
<mdz> cjwatson: can you see whether you get that "unmount of rootfs rootfs" in your test?
<cjwatson> I do
<mdz> it scrolls off too fast for me
<cjwatson> you can see it in the screenshots I've posted
<cjwatson> it's been entirely consistent
<BenC> so what is the rootfs in this case?
<BenC> I mean, what filesystem?
<BenC> is it squashfs?
<cjwatson> does rootfs mean absolute root (initramfs), or whatever we pivoted to, or the current process' root?
<cjwatson> I thought rootfs generally meant the initramfs
<BenC> hard to say...what are the possibilities at the point of failure?
<BenC> it wouldn't be initramfs anymore, since we've pivoted by now, right?
<cjwatson> if you look at /proc/mounts, the top item is still labelled rootfs and no others are, and that top item is the initramfs
<cjwatson> the other possibilities are the root that practically everything else thinks we're using, which is a unionfs composed of squashfs+ext3; and the process that dies happens to be chrooted into an ext3 filesystem
<cjwatson> I'd be surprised if the kernel referred to anything other than the absolute root initramfs as "rootfs", though - anything else I'd've thought would be "/" at most
<BenC> I wonder if it's squashfs
<BenC> with so many filesystems layered, and the fact that this is a bubble up call to destroy the sb, It's hard to say where it happens
<BenC> indirection might make a problem anywhere in the layering cause this
<cjwatson> it would probably be a good idea if you got yourself a test rig :)
<cjwatson> I'm going to be having myself an evening in the not too distant future
<BenC> what's the most simple test case at this point?
<BenC> cjwatson: can we just not remove gparted and see if that let's things finish? :)
<cjwatson> BenC: I tried telling ubiquity not to dpkg --remove gparted, and it failed on a different package instead
<BenC> it's surprising to me that it's gparted and nothing else (other things surely have to be calling getcwd(), right?)
<BenC> ah
<cjwatson> libntfs10.postrm
<cjwatson> gparted is just the unlucky first one
<cjwatson> we *could* have ubiquity not remove any packages at all, but that would probably be bad
<cjwatson> it would leave stuff like casper and ubiquity on the target system
<cjwatson> simplest in the sense of simplest-to-construct (not quickest) is to do an installation with all the defaults
<cjwatson> a kvm and use-the-whole-disk is sufficient
<mdz> I have a more minimal test case now
<cjwatson> mdz reckons that creating a filesystem mounted on /target, then rsync -a /rofs/ /target/, then dpkg --root=/target --remove gparted will do the job
<cjwatson> with a reboot in between the rsync and the dpkg?
<mdz> I was always running dpkg on a fresh boot
<mdz> BenC: I have a test case which only requires a minimal chroot
<cjwatson> can you reproduce it *outside* the live CD?
<mdz> cjwatson: haven't tried, I doubt it
<mdz> it's just chroot+exec
<mdz> a few times
<cjwatson> so what's the current minimal test case and I'll brave it on my laptop?
<BenC> cjwatson: is the postrm doign anything important? Maybe we could delete the postrm files of the packages being removed?
<BenC> quick link to an ISO?
<mdz> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/251223/test.c
<cjwatson> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/intrepid-desktop-i386.iso
<cjwatson> BenC: not much in the cases I've looked at so far, but I'm not very comfortable with that
<BenC> mdz: are you running this on the livecd?
<mdz> BenC: yes
<mdz> continuing to try to minimize it
<mdz> BenC: /mnt needs to have a chroot with a working shell in it
<BenC> going to take me an hour to download this ISO (should have started earlier
<BenC> )
<mdz> execing /bin/sh -c '' triggers the bug, /bin/true doesn't
<cjwatson> mdz: that crashed my laptop, although only after a lot of iterations
<BenC> bin/sh would do a getcwd
<cjwatson> several hundred
<mdz> cjwatson: the current version at the same URL does only 3
<mdz> cjwatson: and that crashes 100% reliably for me
<mdz> cjwatson: inside or outside of the live cd environment?
<cjwatson> in a regular intrepid system
<mdz> oohhh
<BenC> cjwatson: really?
<BenC> that's interesting
<cjwatson> I just mounted some random ext3 fs I had lying around
<cjwatson> (I didn't want to introduce further variables with a loop-mount)
<mdz> that will speed up my test cycles tremendously
 * cjwatson sticks a counter in
<cjwatson> this time round it hung after 8 iterations
<mdz> cjwatson: if I add a chdir("/") after the chroot, it stops crashing
<mdz> now we're getting somewhere
<BenC> cjwatson: did you do a /proc or /sys mount (or any mounts) on the ext3 fs?
<cjwatson> BenC: no
<cjwatson> mdz: could you put http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/251223/strace.gz back up?
<mdz> cjwatson: it's still there
<cjwatson> BenC: basically the same trace except no call trace in syslog
<cjwatson> mdz: oops, I transposed two digits
<cjwatson> and I note that dpkg does not chdir()
<cjwatson> yes, it survives 10000+ iterations for me with a chdir()
<mdz> ok
<mdz> I have a test case now which works without a chroot
<cjwatson> blink
<mdz> er, with a chroot(2)
<cjwatson> chdir rmdir?
<mdz> but with an empty chroot
<cjwatson> ah
<BenC> yay...I crashed
<mdz> so doesn't require any setup
<mdz> cjwatson: can you try the latest test.c?
<BenC> [71309.482997]  [<ffffffff802ed461>] path_put+0x31/0x40
<BenC> [71309.483019]  [<ffffffff802f9161>] sys_getcwd+0x101/0x160
<BenC> now we're getting somewhere
<BenC> that is with 2.6.27+ubuntu too
<BenC> wonder if I can try a stock kernel and make sure it's not an upstream bug
<mdz> this one works without even mounting anything on the directory
<cjwatson> mdz: yeah, fails
<mdz> cjwatson: does it fail in 3 iterations for you, or do you need more like you did before?
<BenC> weird...if I read the dmesg right
<cjwatson> I'm not sure - the system didn't crash immediately so I thought it needed more, but then later on vi segfaulted and then my terminal ...
<BenC> this failed on a regular chroot
<BenC> not even a mounted fs
<cjwatson> BenC: right, either works
<BenC> interesting
<mdz> BenC: <mdz> this one works without even mounting anything on the directory
<mdz> an empty dir will do
<cjwatson> suggesting that it's just the fact of calling chroot() exec*() without an intervening chdir()
<mdz> cjwatson: my latest test case doesn't even call exec()
<mdz> just getcwd()
<cjwatson> oh, heh
<cjwatson> so getcwd likes to have a cwd
<mdz> cjwatson: so we might get away with a workaround after all...
<BenC> yay
<mdz> dpkg would be more correct if it chdir()d
<cjwatson> mdz: fancy doing your yearly upload? :)
<BenC> let me try this on a stock kernel before we beat ourselves up
<mdz> cjwatson: ;-)
<BenC> hehe
<mdz> I'll work up a dpkg patch and see
<cjwatson> I suppose maintainer scripts hardly ever rely on relative paths
<mdz> if they relied on a relative path outside of the chroot, they'd be darn buggy :-)
<cjwatson> they can't rely on relative paths *at all* or they'd break here
<cjwatson> but of course nothing relies on relative paths because dpkg doesn't chdir :)
<cjwatson> not for running maintscripts anyway
<cjwatson> I think I'll stop crashing my laptop now
<mdz> patched dpkg works
<cjwatson> woo
<BenC> mdz: sweet
<BenC> I'll look at this from the kernel side still
<BenC> it's definitely a bug no matter how we work around it
<cjwatson> idneed
<cjwatson> so looks like all the fs stuff was a red herring :)
<mdz> tested with --root=/mnt --purge gparted jfsutils lupin-casper ubiquity-casper ubiquity casper
<BenC> now that alpha3 isn't blocking on the kernel, I can fix some coffee :)
<BenC> cjwatson: yeah...yay for indirection and abstraction
<cjwatson> BenC: is it relevant that the out: path of sys_getcwd does the puts in FIFO order rather than LIFO?
<cjwatson> path_get(&pwd); path_get(&root); ... out: path_put(&pwd); path_put(&root);
<mdz> cjwatson: http://people.ubuntu.com/~mdz/251223/dpkg.debdiff
<cjwatson> mdz: looks good, nice touch for reusing an existing string
<BenC> I'll investigate that side as well
<mdz> cjwatson: will you do a build and confirm that it fixes things for you?
<mdz> I'll fire up ubiquity and do a full test
<cjwatson> well, I was going to confirm it by firing up ubiquity and doing a full test :)
<mdz> how funny. X won't start in kvm anymore
<evand> amd64 or i386?
<cjwatson> mdz: double-check that you remembered -m? :)
<evand> heh
<mdz> cjwatson: that's what I thought, too, but -m 512 still doesn't work
<mdz> evand: amd64
<mdz> which init script is it which switches usplash back to PULSATE at some random point in the boot sequence?
<BenC> mdz: I noticed that at some point to...went from progress to pulsate a couple times during boot up
<BenC> Pretty sure it only happened on livecd
<evand> ah, perhaps you're running into this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/kvm/+bug/251480 - though I can't imagine why it would suddenly trigger when it was working before.
<BenC> IIRC, it was a hard 8.04.1 CD
<BenC> *hardy
<mdz> evand: except that i386 guests break as well now
<cjwatson> test install with new dpkg running
<evand> ah
<mdz> I'm leaving it to you, kvm hates me now
<mdz> it survived only long enough to to test dpkg manually
<cjwatson> 51%
<BenC> cjwatson: using aufs?
<cjwatson> BenC: yes
<cjwatson> evand: could you commit the 1.9.7 release?
<cjwatson> (ubiquity)
<evand> upload it?  sure.
<cjwatson> I thought you had already uploaded it
<cjwatson> actually, I meant push, not commit
<evand> nope, not yet
<evand> should I?
<cjwatson> evand: oh, I'm sorry, I thought I'd seen a release commit, but I hadn't, so ignore me
<evand> ok
<cjwatson> I thought it was just one of those committed-but-not-pushed things
<evand> you did for 1.9.6 :), I was in a rush to fix a build failure.
<cjwatson> are you on intrepid now then? :)
<cjwatson> I'd been holding off updating the autotools since you weren't
<BenC> I'm really hoping this kernel bug exists upstream
<evand> indeed I am
<cjwatson> mdz: success
<cjwatson> SHIP IT
<evand> hahaha
<mdz> cjwatson: uploaded
<BenC> mdz: excellent work on getting that work around
<BenC> I'm booting a stock kernel now to see if I can reproduce it
<BenC> cjwatson: a few things changed in sys_getcwd() since hardy, but not the ordering of the put's
<BenC> but it may just be one of those things that has gotten exposed through other changes
<BenC> so I'll still give it a try
<BenC> the VFS did have some locking changes, and quite a few API changes since hardy, so I suspect this is an upstream issue
<mdz> BenC: thanks, felt good to get my hands a little dirty
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r492 oem-config/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-12> oem-config: Automatic update of included source packages: console-setup 1.25ubuntu2,
<CIA-12> oem-config: localechooser 2.03ubuntu1, user-setup 1.20ubuntu3.
<BenC> mdz: you wont be the next to leave management for engineering, will you? ;)
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r493 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.43
<pgraner> 98
<mario_limonciell> evand, just wanted to see how long are you sticking around for? both tue and wed?
<evand> mario_limonciell: just tried calling you back ;) .  Correct, my flight back is the night of the 30th.
<mario_limonciell> evand, yeah i've got poor reception in doors here, but also have a hard time getting to IRC lately
<mario_limonciell> evand, okay.  i'll make sure you get a CC of the agenda we have together.
<mario_limonciell> evand, do you have anything particularly you would like to bring up
<mario_limonciell> and fit into a time slot for me to throw onto the agenda?
<evand> Where you stand with respect to automated installations, and anything you need from us there.
<mario_limonciell> okay.  that should probably be fine clumped into the installer timeslot as it stands
<evand> indeed
<mario_limonciell> okay thx
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r494 oem-config/debian/ (changelog oem-config.dirs):
<CIA-12> oem-config: Create /var/lib/localechooser directory, otherwise localechooser
<CIA-12> oem-config: completely breaks.
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r495 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.44
<BenC> that sucks...it's not an upstream problem...stock kernel doesn't BUG() out even after letting this run a few thousand times
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r496 oem-config/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.44
<mdz> BenC: any luck tracking down the bug?
<BenC> mdz: it's definitely apparmor changes to the VFS
<BenC> there's some patches to d_path (and thusly sys_getcwd's usage of it)
<mdz> BenC: have you sent it to apparmor upstream?
<BenC> and they even talk about lazy unmounts
<BenC> mdz: not yet, tracking it down bit more
<BenC> aha!
<BenC> I think I found the bug
<BenC> They had the same patch in hardy, but slightly different...in hardy sys_getcwd passed fail_on_deleted to __d_path() but in the intrepid patches it doesn't
<BenC> and that's from upstream svn (not something we goofed up)
<BenC> Hopefully this recompile shows it fixes the bug
<kirkland> is this the best channel for a usplash question?
<cjwatson> kirkland: not really, -devel is fine
<udit> I have a question regarding apt-ftparchive.....so the way i undertsand it, it takes a pool as input and generates the packages index file in the dist folder. But the pool is only divided along components (main universe etc.)... how does apt-ftparchive know the distribution (hardy. feisty etc.) to generate the packages file in their respective subloders under dist ?
<udit> *subloders =subfolders
<mdz> cjwatson: confirmed successful installation using dpkg from the archive
<andare_devo> i have dvdshrink installed but i don't know how to use it cuz it's installed by the terminal.  can anyone help me out?
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-25
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r497 oem-config/ (configure configure.ac): bump to 1.45
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r498 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/tzsetup):
<CIA-12> oem-config: * Restore lost change from 1.38:
<CIA-12> oem-config:  - Don't fail to set the locale if the mirror/country question doesn't
<CIA-12> oem-config:  exist.
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r499 oem-config/debian/ (changelog rules): Add oem to /usr/lib/oem-config/user/reserved-usernames (LP: #251056).
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r500 oem-config/ (debian/changelog scripts/localechooser-apply):
<CIA-12> oem-config: Set LANG in /etc/default/locale even if it isn't there already
<CIA-12> oem-config: (LP: #249550).
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r501 oem-config/ (debian/changelog lib/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Ensure that some widget is focused after changing page (LP: #241367).
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2737 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py): Ensure that some widget is focused after changing page (LP: #241367).
<CIA-12> user-setup: cjwatson * r108 ubuntu/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-12> user-setup: Add preseedable passwd/auto-login question; if set to true, configure
<CIA-12> user-setup: gdm and kdm for automatic login (LP: #241372).
<CIA-12> user-setup: cjwatson * r109 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.20ubuntu4
<CIA-12> oem-config: cjwatson * r502 oem-config/ (67 files in 7 dirs): Add an auto-login option, currently GTK-only (LP: #241372).
<CIA-12> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2738 ubiquity/ (compat/depmod debian/changelog debian/ubiquity.install-any):
<CIA-12> ubiquity: Add a no-op compatibility shim for depmod. Some d-i code calls it after
<CIA-12> ubiquity: calling anna-install in order to make sure that new kernel modules are
<CIA-12> ubiquity: installed properly; this is unnecessary and slow in the live CD
<CIA-12> ubiquity: environment (LP: #251117).
<evand> cjwatson: Do you think auto-login is not appropriate for ubiquity, or have you just not had a chance to port it?
<cjwatson> haven't had a chance
<evand> ok, I'll take care of it then
<cjwatson> I was working on the basis of "hey, the Lexington guys only *asked* for it for oem-config", anyway ;-)
<evand> ah, haha
<evand> hesitant to add too many knobs and switches?
<cjwatson> something like that
<evand> fair enough
 * cjwatson <- not too worried either way
<evand> ok
<evand> shouldn't the prepare function of language.py in ubiquity and oem-config also remove the langlevel file?  Failing to do so causes a crash if localechooser doesn't finish, but is called a second time (exiting at the language page and restarting ubiquity/oem-config)
<giosue_c> I get this message from apt when pointing at the ubuntu mirror...  The following packages have unmet dependencies:
<giosue_c>   elilo-installer: Depends: efi-modules but it is not installable
<giosue_c>   partman-efi: Depends: efi-modules but it is not installable
<giosue_c> E: Broken packages
<giosue_c> you can reproduce this by setting your sources.list to
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main restricted universe multiverse
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main restricted universe multiverse
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main restricted universe multiverse
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed main restricted universe multiverse
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy main/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security main/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates main/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed main/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy restricted/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security restricted/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates restricted/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed restricted/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy universe/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-security universe/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-updates universe/debian-installer
<giosue_c> deb http://ftp.ubuntu.com/ubuntu hardy-proposed universe/debian-installer
<giosue_c> and trying to install elilo-installer or partman-efi
<cjwatson> giosue_c: dratted kernel guys rearranging their udeb lists all the time *mutter*
<cjwatson> seems to be built into the i386 kernel at least
<giosue_c> is there a tool that can run against a repository to check that all deps are closed?
<cjwatson> giosue_c: this actually makes precisely zero difference in practice, in this case
<cjwatson> giosue_c: the d-i equivalent of apt doesn't mind missing dependencies
<giosue_c> ah
<giosue_c> right
<cjwatson> and putting */debian-installer in /etc/apt/sources.list is very much unsupported :)
<giosue_c> :)
<cjwatson> there is a tool to verify dependency closure, and we run it on the normal bits of our archive (well, at least main and restricted - unfortunately it's too slow to handle universe/multiverse)
<cjwatson> http://people.ubuntu.com/~ubuntu-archive/testing/intrepid_probs.html
<giosue_c> oh cool.
<cjwatson> (I really didn't expect that to be empty ...)
<cjwatson> actually I think it's broken, hmm
<giosue_c> is the tool in launchpad?
<cjwatson> no, it's a light modification of Debian's "britney" tool
<cjwatson> err, approximately equivalent to http://people.ubuntu.com/~cjwatson/bzr/britney/cdimage/ with some configuration changes
<giosue_c> ok.  thanks.  I had always wondered what britney was for but never got around to looking at it.
<giosue_c> never even got around to getting all the deps it needed to build properly :(
<cjwatson> libapt-pkg-dev and a C++ compiler, pretty much
<cjwatson> oh, and python-dev, and python-apt to run
<CIA-12> ubiquity: evand * r2739 ubiquity/ (86 files in 5 dirs): Add an auto-login option to the "Who are you?" page.
<mario_limonciell> what is providing cpio now in the initramfs?
<mario_limonciell> it seems that with that casper change, cpio feels a lot less featured
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-26
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2740 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/install.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Brown-paper-bag bug: open /target/var/log/installer/oem-id for writing
<CIA-1> ubiquity: (LP: #251751).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2741 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog scripts/summary):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Update summary page to fetch the language name correctly from the new
<CIA-1> ubiquity: localechooser.
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r136 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog localechooser):
<CIA-1> localechooser: Fix preseeding of languages that only have country variants (e.g. zh_CN)
<CIA-1> localechooser: in languagelist.
<CIA-1> localechooser: cjwatson * r137 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.03ubuntu2
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2742 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Set SCIM_USER and SCIM_HOME to force scim to use configuration and
<CIA-1> ubiquity: sockets from the live CD user rather than root (LP: #234208).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2743 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/base.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Use a single private debconf-communicate instance for five queries in
<CIA-1> ubiquity: base frontend initialisation rather than using the debconf_operation
<CIA-1> ubiquity: wrapper. This is less convenient, but significantly speeds up startup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: (in a kvm instance here, 19 seconds -> 4 seconds).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2744 ubiquity/gui/glade/stepUserInfo.glade: open/save with glade-3 3.4.5-3ubuntu1, fixing indentation
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2745 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Remove hardcoded invisible_char properties in order to use GTK's
<CIA-1> ubiquity: defaults (LP: #225882).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2746 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * GTK frontend:
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Don't translate step_label when switching to the language page;
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  on_language_treeview_selection_changed will take care of it if
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  necessary, and the page-switch handler may not know the correct
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  language (LP: #225876).
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2747 ubiquity/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Bind the Delete key on the partition list to "Delete partition"
<CIA-1> ubiquity: (LP: #218936).
<cmdln> I am remastering an ubuntu install cd. I cant seem to find the setting that causes that graphical language selection to pop up
<cmdln> Can anyone point me to it?
<cmdln> no one knows where that lanuguage popup menu is defined on the install cds?
<evand> cmdln: are you referring to the language popup on the CD bootloader or the language selection page of the installer itself?
<cmdln> the language popup on the cd bootloader
<cmdln> i found if i empty out langlist it is much smaller containing only the default lang
<cjwatson> cmdln: it's in the gfxboot-theme-ubuntu source package
<cjwatson> cmdln: if you create an /isolinux/lang file on the CD with the language code you want to be the default, then as of 8.04 it won't pop up the menu
<cmdln> ah thanks
<cmdln> that worked perfectly
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2748 ubiquity/ (82 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: * KDE frontend:
<CIA-1> ubiquity:  - Make "Details" string on summary page translatable (LP: #190491).
<giosue_c> I've got a question for anyone out there who might be able to help.  I built my own ISO recently with cdimage and everything works great until the system is actually installing.  Then debootstrap gets mad and tells me something about chroot and failing to mount /proc.  Any ideas what my installer might be missing?  this is a hardy xubuntu-alternate installer I've built.
<cjwatson> full syslog etc.
<cmdln> whats cdimage?
<cmdln> didnt realize there was a tool to remaster ... ive been writing my own scripts
<crispin> hi all, I'm wondering, is it known that "extract-debootstrap" doesn't seem to do what it should (or rather running the command manually that it runs doesn't do what you think it does)?
<cjwatson> crispin: what's it failing to do?
<crispin> the "tar xOf" doesn't actually extract the 'hardy' file as it is just a symlink
<crispin> you get an empty file out the other side
<crispin> debian-cd happily continue on later, but probably isn't checking the CD correctly
<cjwatson> hmm, I think you're right, yes
<cjwatson> add an -h, I suppose
<crispin> that doesnt work either
 * cjwatson mumbles
<crispin> I had to hack things to extract the gutsy file
<crispin> (I'm creating a custom installer cd)
<crispin> (for ZXTM :-) )
<cjwatson> yeah, it's zero-size on antimony too
<cjwatson> always wondered when that would morph into a full OS ;-)
<crispin> our appliances are based on debian at the moment, I'm just converting it to hardy
<crispin> I have been able to remove lots of hacks which is nice
<crispin> although I never quite got tasks working with a custom installer, but solved that by not using pkgsel udeb
<crispin> another thing I found is that the current installer disks use the -19 kernel, but the udebs are only in proposed, is that intentional ?
<cjwatson> probably need to grab ubuntu/indices/override.foo and feed it to apt-ftparchive
<cjwatson> the -19 udebs are in -security and -updates
<cjwatson> it is a little weird that dists/hardy/ uses those, I'll grant you, but that was because the previous version there was completely broken :-(
<cjwatson> everyone was being bitten by bug 234486
 * cjwatson beats up tar
<crispin> are the -19 udebs new in -security ? I'm sure I looked earlier in the week and they weren't there, but I see they are now
<crispin> (hopefully one more hack I can remove)
<cjwatson> they are - they actually have been all week, one thing that may have been biting you is that they incorrectly weren't in -updates
<crispin> ahh, maybe thats what I was looking at
<crispin> thanks
<cjwatson> (this was the result of a mad hack needed to work around a Launchpad bug which the admin in question forgot about and left off half-way)
<crispin> lol
<cjwatson> I think the only way to fix this extract-debootstrap bug is to extract the whole udeb and copy just the bit we need
<cjwatson> I'll look at it, thanks - in the meantime, as you say, it isn't fatal
<crispin> and one last thing - the list2src doesn't look in security / updates / universe / multiverse - I suppose that that just isn't needed by you guys?
<cjwatson> right
<cjwatson> the patch is probably fairly obvious, I'd be happy to take it
<crispin> do you care about keeping the contrib / non-us stuff ?
<cjwatson> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage/+bug/252171
<cjwatson> I've kept it elsewhere
<giosue_c_> cmdin: cdimage isn't a remastering tool.  it is for building the ubuntu images from scratch.  Check out the project page in launchpad.  https://launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage
<cjwatson> probably best to be consistent
<cmdln> ah
<crispin> ok, I'll knock up a patch and send it over sometime next week
<cjwatson> ta
<cjwatson> you probably want restricted as well (missing from your list above)
<crispin> yeah, right
<cjwatson> combinatorial explosion :(
<crispin> heh
 * cjwatson hits whoever suggested the name 'multiverse'. Oh wait. He pays me
<crispin> btw, how should I have given debian-cd the task lists so that it can set up the tasks correctly in the Packages files ? That was something I just couldn't work out
<crispin> oh, nm, looks like the "evil hack" in tools/scanpackages (requiring germinate-to-tasks) which we don't use - I'll just continue not using the pkgsel installer package :-)
<giosue_c_> cjwatson: i'm looking at cdimage run-germinate script and wondering how come the --components switch specifies only main.
<giosue_c_> aren't there some things that are in universe and restricted?
<giosue_c_> gotta run.  be back latr
<CIA-1> clock-setup: cjwatson * r195 clock-setup/debian/ (16 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.96
<CIA-1> clock-setup: cjwatson * r196 clock-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.96ubuntu1
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2749 ubiquity/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on rdate for clock-setup.
#ubuntu-installer 2008-07-27
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r139 apt-setup/ (debian/changelog generators/40cdrom):
<CIA-1> apt-setup: Bail out cleanly from cdrom generator if /cdrom/.disk/info doesn't exist
<CIA-1> apt-setup: or has zero size (LP: #245519).
<CIA-1> apt-setup: cjwatson * r140 apt-setup/debian/changelog: releasing version 1:0.37ubuntu3
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2750 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-1> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: apt-setup 1:0.37ubuntu3,
<CIA-1> ubiquity: clock-setup 0.96ubuntu1, localechooser 2.03ubuntu2, user-setup
<CIA-1> ubiquity: 1.20ubuntu4.
<CIA-1> ubiquity: cjwatson * r2751 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.9.7
<CIA-1> ubiquity: superm1 * r2752 ubiquity/ (7 files in 5 dirs): remove dvbutils and xmltv stuff from mythbuntu frontend
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-20
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r938 auto-setup/ (73 files in 5 dirs): merge from trunk
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r939 ubuntu/debian/control: update Maintainer for Ubuntu
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r684 ubuntu/ (5 files in 3 dirs): merge auto-setup branch
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r685 ubuntu/debian/po/ (66 files): debconf-updatepo
<CIA-3> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1225 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 66ubuntu2
<CIA-3> partman-md: cjwatson * r940 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 46ubuntu1
<CIA-3> partman-crypto: cjwatson * r686 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 37ubuntu2
<erosa> Hi, I have a debian installer preseed with an expert partition recipe which is already sucessfully used in a pxe boot installer. I'm trying to run the same d-i + preseed from a usb stick, but partman outputs an error  (partman-auto: Expert recipe too large (18646 > 8); skipping). I'm pretty sure this is related to the USB media being inserted. Is there any way to workaround this? I mean, can I tell partman to ignore (for example) external storage?
<erosa> thanks
<cjwatson> at least for regular autopartitioning (e.g. not RAID or whatever) partman-auto only ever considers a single disk
<cjwatson> can we see your preseed file (with passwords removed), /var/log/syslog from the running installer, and /var/log/partman from the running installer?
<cjwatson> you can use "save debug logs" from the main menu to extract the logs
<erosa> sure, one second
<erosa> http://pastebin.com/m364a1836  <- syslog
<erosa> http://pastebin.com/m5d048ec5    <- preseed.cfg
<erosa> http://pastebin.com/m73d06025  <- partman
<cjwatson> any particular reason you're using biggest_free?
<cjwatson> which means "only use the free space on the disk"
<cjwatson> free as in unpartitioner
<cjwatson> unpartitioned
<erosa> yes, we include an aditional script that deletes any non-{fat, ntfs} partition in order to preserve other OS's installations
<cjwatson> well, apparently that isn't working ...
<erosa> It's not working from the USB installer
<cjwatson> the error you're getting is basically "you told me to use only the unpartitioned space, but there's only 8MB of that available"
<erosa> yes
<cjwatson> right. but the bug, as far as I can see, is in your script, not in partman?
<erosa> that's because it's trying to install in sdb (the usb stick) instead of sda (th hd)
<cjwatson> no, you told partman to use the largest available free space
<cjwatson> as it stands, the largest available free space happens to be on sdb
<cjwatson> but even if you didn't do that, there's no free space on sda, so it wouldn't help
<cjwatson> you need to arrange to delete those partitions before partman starts, surely
<erosa> this is the script that works when installing with PXE:
<erosa> http://pastebin.com/ma12b907  <- script
<erosa> I sure need to check it for this special case
<cjwatson> it's obviously not running here - there's no mention of DELETE_PARTITION anywhere in http://pastebin.com/m73d06025
<cjwatson> how are you getting that script into the installer? btw, you need '#! /bin/sh' and '. /lib/partman/lib/base.sh' at the top
<cjwatson> and an extra 'done' at the end
<erosa> sorry, I just pasted the "core" of the script
<erosa> it includes the shebang and so
<cjwatson> #
<cjwatson> Jul 20 12:02:16 log-output: chmod: /lib/partman/init.d/85dual: No such file or directory
<cjwatson> from your syslog
<erosa> The script is downloaded to /lib/partman/init.d fro the preseed
<erosa> h, f*ck...
<cjwatson> except that in your installation method the network is not available at the point when preseeded commands are run ...
<erosa> not from the preseed, sorry, from the early_command.sh script
<cjwatson> which in your case (initrd preseeding) is run before even localechooser, let alone netcfg
<erosa> It seems I have to work a little more on this :)
<cjwatson> far too early
<cjwatson> I think you also want set -e in your early_commands.sh so that you find out about this sort of thing :)
<erosa> hehe, sure
<cjwatson> if it were me, I'd probably just embed the whole thing in the initrd if I were editing it anyway, rather than messing around with downloading stuff
<cjwatson> or you're on jaunty, you could use partman/early_command
<erosa> I will. It wasn't done before because we didn't touch the initrd
<erosa> but I do touch it now, so embeding it would be not problem
<erosa> well, thanks a lot cjwatson, I'll let you know if I get something useful :)
<cjwatson> partman/early_command runs late enough that you have networking
<cjwatson> and also after parted_server has started
<cjwatson> so that might be convenient for this case
<erosa> sure it is. This preseed has been adapted from an old feisty d-i
<erosa> Gotta go, Thanks again for helping
<cjwatson> no problem
<CIA-3> ubiquity: mterry * r3326 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog gui/glade/ubiquity.glade): set use_underline for gtk buttons
<bdmurray> Bug 401321 has a patch but might be about casper
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401321 in ubiquity "[Karmic] Incorrectly sets AutomaticLogin to 'ubuntu'" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401321
<cjwatson> yes, casper
<cjwatson> reassigned and committed
<CIA-3> casper: cjwatson * r655 trunk/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/15autologin): Set AutomaticLogin=$USERNAME, not =ubuntu (thanks, arky; LP: #401321).
<davmor2> cjwatson: is the pc name meant to be static?
<cjwatson> davmor2: not sure I quite understand the question?
<davmor2> On ubiquity when you typed in your username the pc name would change automatically it now seem to be static on ubuntu.  I wondered if this was deliberate or a bug?
<cjwatson> sounds like a bug
<davmor2> Okay I'll file it :)
<CIA-3> casper: superm1 * r656 casper/ (bin/casper-new-uuid debian/changelog): Add support for lzma type archives to casper-new-uuid.
<CIA-3> casper: superm1 * r657 casper/debian/changelog: releasing casper 1.182 into karmic
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-21
<shtylman> mterry: are you working on the installer in general or more the oem side of things? curious to know if I should try to update the oem-installer with a similar themeing as the new (or hopefully new) kubuntu installer?
<mterry> shtylman, I'm working on stuff in general, but I have an oem background, so am interested in those issues
<mterry> shtylman, since oem-config got merged, any theming improvements should also affect oem-config
<shtylman> mterry: they won't effect it unless I load up the propper style sheet files... and make sure it all applies right to the oem.ui (qt terms)
<shtylman> mterry: have you seen the screens for my recent work on the kde ubiquity side?
<shtylman> mterry: I was hoping to do something similar for the oem side
<mterry> shtylman, I've not seen the screens.  I know qt a bit, so the terms aren't unusual.  I just didn't know the kde frontend used a special oem.ui
<shtylman> it may not... but for some reason I was distinctly under the impression that it did...
<shtylman> http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/version4/
<mterry> shtylman, I hope after my merge, it doesn't.  :)
<mterry> shtylman, It should use the same pages as the normal installer (modulo a few widgets that are hidden or skipped)
<shtylman> mterry: gotcha... ok
<mterry> shtylman, You can test by running oem-config in a recent build of ubiquity
<mterry> shtylman, just have to install oem-config-kde
<shtylman> k
<mterry> shtylman, looks nice.  :)
<shtylman> will do that and make sure my branch is kosher with oem-config as well
<shtylman> mterry: I had to hide a few side items...but other than that looks good...what is the command to run the ubiquity installer in oem-config mode? versus just the oem-config which sets up the end user?
<sean5446> hey im trying to install ubuntu and 8.04 gives me busybox, 9.04 goes to a black screen with blinking white cursor
<Ng> http://mairukipa.tenshu.net/2009-07-21-grubfail2.png - after a preseeded install I get that (presumably because it can't find the UUID it was given. I've booted the system manually and /dev/disks/by-uuid shows the right thing. looking at the installation guide's preseed stuff I don't see a way to force grub to not use the UUID.. halp! ;)
<evand> A bit confused on bug 401919.  It's using ubuntu as the hostname because that's the default value.  I initially thought returning the default value in response to get was a new thing in debconf, but according to blame, it's been there since day one.  Equally so for "ubuntu" as the default hostname.  I have a patch that checks the seen flag before trying to get netcfg/get_hostname, but I'm keen to find out what changed to cause this in the first 
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 401919 in ubiquity "Karmic: Ubiquity on cd 20090720 computer name nolonger changes" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/401919
<CIA-3> ubiquity: evand * r3327 ubiquity/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/components/usersetup.py):
<CIA-3> ubiquity: Debconf GET returns the default value if no value is set on a
<CIA-3> ubiquity: question. As an undesirable default is set for netcfg/get_hostname,
<CIA-3> ubiquity: check the seen flag to see if the value returned by GET was inputted
<CIA-3> ubiquity: by the user (LP: #401919).
<davmor2> evand: the link on the desktop for ubiquity isn't showing up
<davmor2> on 20090721
<evand> davmor2: okay, I'll pull it down now and look into it
<rgreening> evand: hey
<evand> davmor2: confirmed.  Entirely my fault.  Fixing now.
<evand> rgreening: hi
 * rgreening is knocking on evand's door
<rgreening> :)
<evand> indeed
<rgreening> hah
<evand> going to try to find time to upload the existing package out of trunk today
<rgreening> heh
<evand> have not found any time lately to work on the devicekit backend
<rgreening> ok
<evand> I've been 100% on the windows frontend and backend
<rgreening> np
<evand> (which is in cleanup if you find that sort of thing interesting)
<rgreening> worst case scenario, we end up with supporting HAL one best case, we get devicekit later
 * rgreening had a look and got lost
<rgreening> :)
<rgreening> I'm stuck trying to get an authentication package (tacacs) into karmic for $WORK
<evand> heh
<CIA-5> casper: evand * r658 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser):
<CIA-5> casper: Remove erroneous /root prefix on the ubiquity desktop files in
<CIA-5> casper: 10adduser.
<rgreening> evand: as long as we get this in in some shape, we can work on it during alpha4/5. if we don't get it in before freeze.. hooped.
<evand> indeed
<davmor2> evand: have a quick word with pitti he was running a respin it might not of gone through though :)
<evand> indeed, will do
<CIA-5> casper: evand * r659 casper/scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser: Clean up path separators.
<CIA-5> casper: evand * r660 casper/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.183
<superm1> cjwatson, ping.  can you follow up on bug 341526 at some point soon? I wanted to make sure this didn't slip off radars again this cycle
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 341526 in fedora "[Feature Request] Add support for Dell Driver Injection Disk" [Unknown,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/341526
<superm1> evand, in http://launchpadlibrarian.net/29326432/casper_1.182_1.183.diff.gz any particular reason you are only doing it on the file in Desktop?  shouldn't it just be done on the original file to fix the menus and the file that ends up on the Desktop?
<evand> superm1: good call, thanks
<CIA-5> casper: evand * r661 casper/ (debian/changelog scripts/casper-bottom/10adduser): Apply the Ubuntu release version to the installer menu entries as well.
<sean5446> hey is it bad if i install ubuntu on an extended partition?
<evand> sean5446: no, why do you ask?
<evand> are you having trouble doing so?
<sean5446> because i am trying to install windows 7, ubuntu, and hackintosh on 1 computer and i just accidently installed ubuntu on an extended partition
<evand> okay
<sean5446> is there an easy way to get info about my ram and motherboard? i tried using 'lshw' and installing 'hwinfo' but its not really detailed
<sean5446> id like to get the type and speed of the memory so i can buy mroe
<sean5446> and the motherboard name so i can research which type of hackintosh to install
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r3328 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity debian/changelog): Do not try to run Migration Assistant for the KDE frontend.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r3329 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: partman-base
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 132ubuntu1, partman-target 62ubuntu1.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r3330 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.1
<Svenstaro> I'll have a second go at this: Can anybody tell me what kinds of features are currently in ubiquity trunk for: tours, plugins and media during the installation? Can I write a plugin to choose an installation profile, for example, or will I have to modify trunk altogether?
<superm1> actually looking through oem-config-firstboot, there is a comment with a TODO there too :)
<mterry> superm1, Ah, OK.  So at least no regression?  :)
<superm1> mterry, well it's not working for me currently, but i didn't want to point the finger at that until I was confident that was the root cause
<superm1> oem-config -q segfaults when DISPLAY isn't set though, so I can't imagine how oem-config-firstboot can proceed
<mterry> superm1, ah.  OK, let me play with that
<superm1> yeah that's definitely what's breaking it.  changing FRONTEND to "gtk_ui" rather than that shell call out allows oem-config-firstboot to get further
<mterry> superm1, good...  I assume I made -q depend on X, where before it didn't?
<superm1> mterry, most likely.
<superm1> that --query gets passed through a lot of code for how simple it's return is
<mterry> superm1, agreed.  I tried to copy oem-config's use of it, but must have missed a difference.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r3331 ubiquity/ (bin/oem-config-firstboot debian/changelog): Correct a minor spacing typo in oem-config-firstboot.
<superm1> ^(unrelated to the root cause, but still should have been fixed)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: mterry * r3332 ubiquity/bin/ubiquity: print query value slightly sooner
<mterry> superm1, ok, that commit should have fixed query mode.  i'm gonna reboot and test the whole oem-config-prepare cycle
<superm1> mterry, okay cool thanks
<superm1> might want to check with pitti to see if it's too late to get these into a3 iso's otherwise any oem cases are shot
<superm1> (test cases that is)
<mterry> sigh
<mterry> superm1, k, now oem-config-firstboot can get through the end of the oem-config pages, but when the progress bar is supposed to appear at the end, it just crashes instead with "GLib-ERROR **: The thread system is not yet initialized." and loops back to oem-config.  running it in my session seems fine
<superm1> mterry, hmm weird. i got the progress bar and made it through.
<superm1> i'm running in debug mode though, so might not happen if that mode isn't present
<mterry> superm1, oh, really?  Ok...  So the latest bzr works for you...
<superm1> well not latest bzr
<mterry> superm1, might be related to webkit?  searching the error gave me a hit on that, and that's a new thing between when i pushed this stuff in and now
<superm1> this is what was on my archive mirror with that patch applied
<superm1> so it's 1.99.0
<mterry> hmm, that's an old hit actually
<mterry> ok
<superm1> so yeah that's before webkit stuff was added
<superm1> let me see if i can manually pull newer stuff
<superm1> mterry, works with 1.99.1 + that patch for me too
<mterry> superm1, hmm, I have to add a call to threads_init.  working on that now
<mterry> superm1, not quite sure why i have to call threads_init if you don't.  you see the progress dialog and the slideshow's 404 message?
<CIA-5> ubiquity: mterry * r3333 ubiquity/ubiquity/frontend/gtk_ui.py: initialize threads at start of gtk frontend for webkit
<CIA-5> ubiquity: mterry * r3334 ubiquity/debian/changelog: whoops, update changelog for my recent changes
<mterry> superm1, sorry for breakage.  seems I didn't run -firstboot after finishing.
<mterry> superm1, but should work now...  just need pitti to get back to me about breaking freeze
<Svenstaro> I'll have a second go at this: Can anybody tell me what kinds of features are currently in ubiquity trunk for: tours, plugins and media during the installation? Can I write a plugin to choose an installation profile, for example, or will I have to modify trunk altogether?
<mterry> Svenstaro, there is the beginnings of a slideshow in trunk.  I'm working on plugins in a branch.  Don't know what you mean by media
<Svenstaro> Well, videos, but I guess a slideshow is fine.
<Svenstaro> How about actual plugins to alter the installation process itself?
<Svenstaro> Imagine profiles that install different sets of packages.
<mterry> Svenstaro, different sets of packages...  I suppose you could do that with a plugin once I'm done with plugin support, but for now, you could do whatever the derivatives people do right now.  I'm not sure what that is, though
<Svenstaro> mterry, what is it that the derivatives people do right now?
<mterry> Svenstaro, like I said, I'm not sure.  Create a new CD based off a non-standard seed, I believe
<Svenstaro> mterry, that won't allow the user to choose the selection at installtime.
<mterry> Svenstaro, ah.  yeah.  wait for plugins I guess?
<Svenstaro> mterry, mh, create a branch rather, I suppose.
<mterry> Svenstaro, sure, that works too.  :)
<Svenstaro> Okay thanks, now I only have to cope with Ubuntu's administration overhead before actually getting things done.
<mterry> superm1, so for alpha 3, you suggest poking pitti to make sure it's ok to push?
<superm1> mterry, yeah i think pitti needs to re-roll anyway because of a user-setup bug
<superm1> so shouldn't be out of the question
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-22
<shtylman> anyone here with some spare time wanna try out the kde installer: lp:~shtylman/ubiquity/kde_themeing
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r3335 ubiquity/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: user-setup
<CIA-5> ubiquity: 1.27ubuntu5. This fixes autologin configuration. (LP: #402707)
<CIA-5> ubiquity: superm1 * r3336 ubiquity/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.99.2
<davmor2> evand1: did you fix the _ before button names in ubiquity?  If so what version?
<evand1> davmor2: mterry did it
<evand1> in 1.99.1
<davmor2> still there I'll just check the version I got
<davmor2> meh today's iso has 1.99.0
<CIA-5> wubi: evand * r140 wubi/ (data/isolist.ini debian/changelog): Add support for Kubuntu Netbook Edition (LP: #402850).
<CIA-5> wubi: evand * r141 trunk/data/images/ (3 files): Add symlinks for the previous commit.
<davmor2> evand1: you know the fix you put in casper was it to show the desktop icon did that get done for kubuntu too?
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-23
<StevenK> evand: I see the commit for support for kubuntu-netbook, does that mean that wubi now groks - in project names?
<evand> StevenK: ScottK filed a bug about it, and I subsequently added it, yesterday
<StevenK> evand: Right, but during my testing with wubi it doesn't like a - in project names when it parses .disk/info
<evand> ah, I haven't actually tried a build with the change yet
 * evand digs
<StevenK> evand: I don't see your update in ~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk, is that not the place to look?
<evand> StevenK: bzr log lp:~ubuntu-installer/wubi/trunk shows it there (r140 and r141)
<StevenK> Oh, duh
<StevenK> bzr up is a no-op for an unbound branch
<StevenK> evand: Okay, so the .disk/info parser won't like - in project names, which means UNR and Kubuntu netbook are both unhappy, and you've misspelt the metapackage in data/isolist.ini for Kubuntu Netbook
<evand> whoops
<evand> so I did
<evand> patches welcome (the code in question is in src/wubi/backends/common/distro.py)
<StevenK> evand: Can you add UNR while you're in there?
<evand> surely
<evand> just give me the info and I'd be more than happy to
<StevenK> evand: Oh, I have a patch, just wanted to see if it was still needed
<evand> oh
<evand> it's not
<evand> Michael C took care of it
<evand> forgot about that
<evand> (assuming we're talking about UNR and not the regex issue)
<StevenK> So it got merged in?
<evand> indeed
<evand> r139
<StevenK> Oh, right.
<StevenK> evand: In which case, http://paste.ubuntu.com/226212/ is my patch
<evand> StevenK: Do you prefer to be called Steve or Steven.  Your IRC nick and Canonical information seem to conflict :)
<StevenK> evand: The former
<evand> right-o
<StevenK> And yes, yay for hysterical raisins
<evand> heh
<evand> dear lord karmic is fast at reconnecting to wireless on resume from suspend
<evand> that or I just got lucky
<CIA-5> wubi: evand * r142 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-5> wubi: * Fix typos for netbook images in data/isolist.ini.
<CIA-5> wubi: * Support dashes in project names. Thanks Steve Kowalik!
<evand> StevenK: okay, I've just uploaded it to the right place on rookery.  If you trigger another kubuntu-netbook CD build you should get it
<StevenK> evand: Right, excellent. UNR, even? :-)
<evand> yarp
<StevenK> I'm happy to wait until after Alpha 3 to test it
<evand> rgreening: I've *finally* uploaded usb-creator 0.2.0 from trunk.  Terribly sorry about it taking that long.
<evand> I most certainly took the wrong approach by trying to stabilize things before we released.  I'll "release early, release often" moving forward.
<cjwatson> evand: could you look at bug 402733, if you aren't doing so already?
<ubottu> Launchpad bug 402733 in ubiquity "9.04 Jaunty Junk characters in oem-config" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/402733
<evand> cjwatson: I wasn't, but I'm on it now
<evand> thanks for pointing me at that
<cjwatson> cheers
<CIA-5> usb-creator: evand * r123 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.0
<evand> cjwatson: any suggestions on how I create an environment suitable for reproducing this?  I'm assuming I have to rip out a fair bit of language infrastructure, but initial attempts have proven unsuccessful at reproducing the bug.
<CIA-5> usb-creator: evand * r124 usb-creator/debian/changelog: (log message trimmed)
<CIA-5> usb-creator: * Better i18n support. Thanks Loïc Minier and Juanje Ojeda Croissier!
<CIA-5> usb-creator: * Some fixes to the KDE frontend from Roderick B. Greening:
<CIA-5> usb-creator:  - Update bug e-mail for about settings
<CIA-5> usb-creator:  - Tighten up some of the import statememnts in kde_frontend
<CIA-5> usb-creator:  - Connect the apps quit signal to kde_frontend's quit method
<CIA-5> usb-creator:  - Cleanup/improve progress bar code for kde_frontend
<rgreening> great news evand. thanks. At least it's in for testing... if we get the back-end updated all the better. but if we don't at least we have something...
<evand> indeed
<superm1> mterry_, glancing through your plugins branch, try to remember not to commit updates to d-i/manifest during your commits
<mterry_> superm1, ah yes
<Ng> is there an approved way of generating a network/interfaces file? I'm DHCP booting machines with a fixed entry, but I'd like to have them take that information and turn it into a network/interfaces file so they boot with static networking thereafter. Previously I/we've done this with hacky scripts in a late command - just curious if there is a best practice way of doing it
<Ng> (apologies if that came through twice, irssi is doing odd things today)
<cjwatson> I'm not aware of one
<ChrisAshton84> Hi, I've got the Jaunty cdrom iso booted on /dev/sda6 and want to install to /dev/sda5, but at 15% I get a failed to unmount partitions error - the install should not need to unmount any partitions (it's not changing the partition table)
<ChrisAshton84> is there any way to get past this error message in ubiquity?  both 'go back' and 'continue' take me back to the partitioner
<ChrisAshton84> (it's trying to unmount /cdrom for whatever reason)
<evand> yes, one moment
<evand> ChrisAshton84: are you already using preseeding?
<ChrisAshton84> preseeding?
<evand> right, don't worry
<ChrisAshton84> no, I'm following https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromLinux
<evand> try running this before you start the installer
<evand> echo "d-i partman/unmount_active boolean false" | sudo debconf-communicate
<ChrisAshton84> it's not the same error, but it looks like their tip after step 4 did allow me to force /cdrom to unmount
<ChrisAshton84> hopefully it installs like this
<ChrisAshton84> if not I'll reboot and try your tip
<evand> dear lord
 * evand sighs at really low quality documentation being put in a very official looking place
<ChrisAshton84> heh..
<ChrisAshton84> I wasn't sure when that was written
<ChrisAshton84> but my install seems to be working fine
<ChrisAshton84> and it's complete!  this actually runs fairly well, minus that one problem w/ the mount.  dunno why it wanted to remount when I wasn't doing any partitioning/formatting/anything (had done that beforehand)
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-24
<SkiingPenguins> hello, i am having trouble installing ubuntu 8.10 with the wubi installer.
<SkiingPenguins> when i run the installer, it finishes and asks to restart. I restart the computer, and it boots into windows as if i never tried to install ubuntu.
<SkiingPenguins> does anyone know how to fix this?
<CIA-52> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1123 ubuntu/ (10 files in 3 dirs): Move to 2.6.31-4 kernels.
<CIA-52> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1124 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20081029ubuntu49
<CIA-52> usb-creator: evand * r126 usb-creator/ (9 files in 5 dirs): Merge with seb128's gtkbuilder branch.
<CIA-52> usb-creator: evand * r127 usb-creator/ (debian/changelog usbcreator/gtk_frontend.py):
<CIA-52> usb-creator: Shuffle treeview selection callbacks around to avoid them getting
<CIA-52> usb-creator: triggered before the backend is running.
<CIA-52> usb-creator: evand * r128 usb-creator/ (39 files in 3 dirs): Update translations.
<CIA-52> usb-creator: evand * r129 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.2
<CIA-52> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1227 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/lvm-base.sh): Fix line processing in pv_list_allowed_free (thanks, Max Vozeler).
<CIA-52> partman-md: cjwatson * r941 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog lib/md-base.sh): Fix line processing in md_list_allowed_free (thanks, Max Vozeler).
<CIA-52> partman-lvm: cjwatson * r1228 ubuntu/choose_partition/lvm/do_option: better version of r1226; $SIZE is only valid if pv_get_info worked
<CIA-52> ubiquity: evand * r3338 ubiquity/ (14 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * new files for themeing kde gui
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * started work on moving over to the new theme/app.ui file
<CIA-52> ubiquity: * new theme is in place and a simple install can be performed
<evand> shtylman: ^ I've merged your branch.  Thanks.
<evand> shtylman: I did notice one bug.  The computer name is not getting generated based off the username like it usually does.
<superm1> wasn't that a bug in the GTK interface too a few days ago?
<superm1> i haven't watched commit logs, maybe it was fixed now
<evand> ah
<evand> you're correct
<evand> wow, my memory is going
<evand> err actually
<evand> I fixed that in the usersetup component
<evand> so while quite similar, this is probably a different bug
<evand> shtylman: Also, are you sure you want to go down the road of images of keyboards?  That one has been discussed quite a few times before and the problem seems to be that keyboards with the same layout can vary slightly, leading to much confusion when the user cannot find an image that matches perfectly
<evand> oh and, might I suggest using some sort of table view for the language selection, like we did/do in oem-config
<evand> I think we should move the gtk frontend over to that as well, I just haven't taken on the task myself yet
<evand> otherwise, looks very nice.  Quite pretty.
<cjwatson> hmm, I've never liked the language table myself ...
<cjwatson> I find it very hard to read and I'm concerned that it'll grow without bound since it's designed explicitly not to scroll
<evand> I'll leave it as is and defer to individuals with a user testing lab then :).  I'd just like to address the problem of not being able to see all the languages at once while using up some empty space.
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-25
<shtylman> evand: oh my...I am surprised you merged it...I still need to give the manual partition page some treatment...
<shtylman> evand: but alas :) this will motivate me for this weekend...
<shtylman> also...as per the keyboard...my plan is not to use images but to instead query the system for the proper character
<shtylman> I think I have come up with a way to do this...
<shtylman> my goal is to show the lower case characters and when the user clicks the "shift" button show the upper case ones
<shtylman> I feel that that will be much better at displaying the keyboard layout :)
<evand> shtylman: Riddell asked me to review it.
<evand> shtylman: how will you determine positioning?
<shtylman> evand: positioning?
<evand> of the keys relative to each other
<shtylman> ahh...ok .. so I have a .ui file with a keyboard of blank buttons
<shtylman> (already done actually)
<shtylman> each button on the keyboard has an attribute (currently the object name) that corresponds to the keycode
<shtylman> or something very close to the keycode...I forget the exact name
<shtylman> cjwatson was telling me to reference something for ideas...but it elludes me right now..
<shtylman> anyhow...
<shtylman> when you select a new layout
<evand> oh, if he's on board then great
<evand> as my understanding of keyboard layouts pales in comparison to his
<shtylman> evand: I wouldn't say he is on board
<shtylman> he just poitned me in the right direction :)
<evand> well, I mean if he thinks it is doable
<shtylman> he gave words of caution like you :)
<evand> mine are sourced from my memory of what he said
<shtylman> I will poke it at a bit more tonight... I think (decently confident) that I can get a prototype going
<shtylman> will send that along if I do for further review
<shtylman> but yea...the goal is no images...
<evand> something along the lines of "we looked into this long, long ago.  There is information available to query, but it's mostly lies."
<shtylman> and to query the system for the unicode character info
<shtylman> hahaha
<evand> very cool
<evand> How's the city treating you?  Has Manhattan turned into a seasonal furnace yet?
<shtylman> nope...this week has been a bit hotter than most...but I am told the summer has been a cool one
<shtylman> city is great...walked through central park today on the way home..to relax after a long week :)
<evand> It's most certainly good for that
<shtylman> indeed
<evand> oh!
<evand> if you ever find yourself on the other side of the river in Hoboken
<evand> go to a place called Benny's on Washington St.
<evand> it's about halfway down, pretty much a straight shot from Stevens Tech
<shtylman> which river :) ?
<evand> I would argue it's the best pizza you'll ever eat
<shtylman> nice
<evand> hudson, the one you can walk across due to the massive amount of cars, bodies, and waste dumped in it
<shtylman> hahaha
<shtylman> evand: what do you think of the new installer kde has ?  over the top? or just right :)
<shtylman> *kubuntu
<shtylman> am I gonna get to see some blind from the gnome side ;)
<evand> shtylman: I was originally on the fence, as I was afraid having a full screen install would, as other have argued, discourage users from playing with the live CD.  Equally, I thought having breadcrumbs on the left hand side would use up too much space.  But I think I was wrong, and it looks quite stunning.
<evand> Really good work.  Thanks for taking it on.
<evand> I've got to go pick up the girlfriend.
<evand> Catch you later
<shtylman> yea...I really went in with all those considerations (as you have stressed them to me in the past) and tried to work around it
<evand> Enjoy your weekend
<shtylman> take care
<shtylman> you too
<evand> thanks
<evand> ah, I appreciate you giving consideration to them
<shtylman> cjwatson: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/keyboard.tar.gz
<shtylman> and just run keys.py
<shtylman> thats the idea :)
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r795 ubuntu/ (6 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 1.40
<CIA-4> grub-installer: cjwatson * r796 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 1.40ubuntu1
<shtylman> evand: http://shtylman.com/stuff/kubuntu_installer/keyboard.tar.gz
<shtylman> and run the keys.py file
<shtylman> thats a prototye of what I have in mind..
<evand> I'm still not sure if the slight variations of key placement are going to throw people off.  Unfortunately I don't understand the issue well enough to speak authoritatively on it.  cjwatson, may I ask what your thoughts on this are?
<shtylman> evand: what do you mean by slight variations specifically? how does a user currently detect slight variantions? (also...my intent. is to make it so that when you hit the shift key (or button) it will show you the shifted characters)
<shtylman> that was teh user can see all of their keys
<evand> well, for instance, I have the pipe key between z and shift.  I'm sure there are better examples though.
<shtylman> oh...you mean keyboard layout variations...
<shtylman> instead of the default pc105
<shtylman> ?
<shtylman> out of curiosity...this pipe key... what keyboard layout do you select? and what keyboard model is it... if not a standard pc105?
<cjwatson> my concern is essentially that an image of a typical desktop keyboard will look completely different from a laptop keyboard (and indeed there's no such thing as a typical laptop keyboard) despite being the same from XKB's point of view, and this will confuse users who don't know which bits are important
<shtylman> I see
<shtylman> my main goal is to make it a bit more obvious which keyboard you will have without the (what I feel to be) very awkward...type random stuff here box
<shtylman> going a bit further...I chose that layout because it is the same layout people see everywhere..from typing tutors to on screen keyboards
<shtylman> many are familiar (at least I think so) with the *typical* keyboard layout...and arn't offput by it... that having been said...I do realize there are keyboards out there not like that one .. and laptops..well thats a mess
<shtylman> would it be better to provide the box in addition to?
 * shtylman is a visual person and thus likes the feedback from an onscreen keyboard display to show what my keyboard may look like
<shtylman> I am open to other suggestions in this area... in helping the user understand their choice
<shtylman> that is really my main goal
<CIA-4> usb-creator: evand * r130 usb-creator/debian/ (changelog control): Depend on python-qt4-dbus. Thanks Daniel T. Chen (LP: #404553).
<evand> I think the best thing we can do is to rewrite/port cdebconf-keystep (the "press the following keys to detect your keyboard" bit of code in debian-installer)
<evand> to ubiquity
<evand> if we do down the road of showing keyboard layouts graphically, we should try to get some user testing done on it
<shtylman> evand: maybe...but even then...that always felt a bit...awkward... ... yea... I agree
<shtylman> maybe we (assuming other kubuntu people agree) can put in that prototype (cleaned up a bit)
<shtylman> and see what people say?
<shtylman> and then pull it out for the next alpha if people don't like it?
<evand> sure.  I would suggest talking to celeste, or whomever does usability work in KDE these days, and see if you can get some input from them, or some user testing work done on it.
<shtylman> or we can just send the prototype program around for people to play around with and see if they find it informative enough to see the keyboard display
<shtylman> k
<shtylman> I will ask for them to look at it :)
<evand> good deal
#ubuntu-installer 2009-07-26
<shtylman> anyone know how I put in translations/requests for the new words I added?
<kim0> Hi there .. Is there any installer pre-seed statement that would clear away old disk layouts, especially old raid layouts .. such that they will not try to activate upon system's first boot ?
<kim0> Morning cjwatson :D
<cr3> Jul 26 14:24:50 in-target:   usb-creator: Depends: usb-creator-gtk but it is not installable
<cr3> Ubuntu 9.10 "Karmic Koala" - Alpha amd64 (20090726)
<davmor2> cr3: why isn't it installable?
<cr3> davmor2: unmet dependencies
<davmor2> cr3: http://cdimages.ubuntu.com/daily/current/report.html
<davmor2> you're right it's broken :)
<cr3> davmor2: thanks, I keep forgetting to look at those reports
<davmor2> cr3: :)  It happens I don't bother unless there is a problem :)
<cr3> I wonder if it's machine generated so that I might have a hope of parsing it
<davmor2> cr3: I think it is reported by the build server
<davmor2> cjwatson: should be able to tell you tomorrow
<shtylman> evand: how do I add translations? I have added new items (breadcrumbs) and the "Installation Process" label and I think all of those need translations...?
<shtylman> evand: also, I have some more changes/fixes I just commited into my branch.. merge request or is telling you enough :) ?
<evand> shtylman: debian/ubiquity.templates
<shtylman> add it to the end?
<evand> shtylman: it should be of the form ubiquity/text/name_of_the_widget
<evand> indeed, or wherever looks the most logical
<evand> and yes, telling me is enough
<shtylman> :)
<shtylman> alright... then don't merge yet ... I will do the template additions as well so you don't have to merge as much
<evand> Sure, though you should be able to do the merge yourself.
<evand> being in ~ubuntu-installer
<shtylman> since when?
<evand> oh, I thought we had already made you a member of the team.  You have my vote though
<shtylman> :)
<evand> shtylman: I've conferred with Colin and he agrees.  I've added you to the team.
<shtylman> cool ... now I need to be extra careful with what I do :)
<evand> Do keep invasive, major changes in separate branches and speak with the rest of the team before merging them.  But feel free to directly commit regular fixes.
<evand> exactly :)
<shtylman> gotcha...no prob at all
<evand> fantastic.  Again, great work this cycle and last.  Glad to have you aboard.
<shtylman> thanks... its great working with yall; yall have been very helpful to all my questions
<evand> glad to hear it.  Do let me know if you need help with anything else.
<shtylman> always
<Riddell> yay for shtylman
<shtylman> :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-26
<davmor2> morning ev did you get chance to look at the grub issue for wubi yet at all?
<saispo> hi
<saispo> Jul 26 09:54:29 debconf: --> SET passwd/root-login true
<saispo> Jul 26 09:54:29 debconf: <-- 10 passwd/root-login doesn't exist
<saispo> Jul 26 09:54:29 debconf: --> REGISTER debian-installer/dummy passwd/root-login
<saispo> anything have been changed in lucid debian installer ?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-27
<CIA-6> ubiquity: evand * r4178 maverick-redesign/src/panel/panel.c: Make the panel 22px tall.
<msergei> I'm trying to add custom packages to the cd when, I speicify variables LOCAL and LOCALDEBS but then get an error like this "genisoimage: Success. File CD1/pool/local/i/custom/custom_3034_amd64.deb should have matched an MD5 entry, but didn't! (Rule '/pool/')
<msergei> What can it be?
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-28
<CIA-85> ubiquity: evand * r4179 maverick-redesign/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-85> ubiquity: * Pack a VTE in a GtkScrolledWindow and wire it up to /var/log/installer/debug
<CIA-85> ubiquity: * Use a better color for the PartitionBox dots.
<CIA-85> ubiquity: * Bring back the Skip button, showing it alongside the GtkExpander when
<CIA-85> ubiquity:  the GtkExpander is expanded.
<CIA-85> ubiquity: evand * r4180 maverick-redesign/ (gui/gtk/stepPartAdvanced.ui ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py): Add spacing around the advanced partitioning page.
<CIA-85> ubiquity: evand * r4181 maverick-redesign/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: Fix reference to currently disabled greyed overlay.
<CIA-85> ubiquity: evand * r4182 maverick-redesign/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Bring in some new artwork from the just-finished greeter page design.
<shtylman> ev: hows the pizza? :p
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-29
<mrconnerton> I have been trying to install 10.04 64-bit on my computer and the installation went well, however when I try and reboot, there is just a blank screen with a blinking underscore. Doesn't get past it.
<CIA-85> ubiquity: superm1 * r4140 ubiquity/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Also set the custom title when translating widgets.
<ev> shtylman: 'twas delicious
<shtylman> very good :)
<dmarkey> cjwatson: hey there
<dmarkey> i want to start making changes to the ubuntu server install CD to make it work on XenServer
<dmarkey> i suppose i just raise bugs
<ev> michaelforrest: the mockups do not have a window title, save the welcome page.  Is this intentional?
<ev> for what it's worth, I do like that.  Makes things feel less cluttered on the left side of the window.
<ev> and bah to not being in the office today and thus not being able to ask quick questions
<ev> michaelforrest: also, any thought on where the "OH MY GOD THIS IS TOTALLY ALPHA" message should go?  Its own page?
<ev> ^ http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/danger-danger-danger.png
<ev> superm1, shtylman: I'm going to merge maverick-redesign into trunk either tonight if I'm feeling ambitious or end of day tomorrow.
<ev> I'll do my best to unbreak things in the process
<michaelforrest> ev: the lack of window titles started as an idea but can be safely ignored.
<ev> michaelforrest: so keep the window title?
<michaelforrest> yes
<ev> fair enough
<superm1> ev, could you do it the other around first (trunk->redesign) just so can do test builds of redesign?
<superm1> and then merge redesign->trunk?
<michaelforrest> the alpha thing… would be nice to solve in a general way that makes it easy to get data about bugs throughout the process
<ev> superm1: oh definitely
<michaelforrest> however, for now it's fine where it is
<shtylman> ev: got it :) how broken is the kubuntu stuff for now?
<ev> michaelforrest: right-o
<ev> shtylman: uh, I haven't looked at it.  I've tried to not break existing interfaces, but the partitioning page is definitely going to require some work.
<shtylman> ev: no worries ... I look forward to a better partitioning page :)
<shtylman> have you done away with the summary page as well?
<ev> shtylman: http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-cimi/3-partition-2.png
<ev> shtylman: yup, that one went straight to hell
<ev> http://people.canonical.com/~evand/tmp/ubiquity-cimi/
<shtylman> wow
<shtylman> much simpler... I like it :)
<shtylman> does the install while continuing setup work now?
<shtylman> from the screenshots it appears like it is
<shtylman> also... the wording "who are you" ... seems a bit... hmm... confrontational :) maybe I never noticed it before
<ev> yup, I finished that at the sprint
<shtylman> nice
<ev> the progress bit is slightly broken in that it resets between file copy and plugin install, but it otherwise works
<ev> oh, that's another thing that will need to be done in the kde frontend, but shouldn't require too much work
<ev> scripts/install.py is now scripts/install.py and scripts/plugininstall.py
<ev> to facilitate the parallel work
<ev> who are you> haha, hadn't thought of that before
<ev> "Who are you?!  Papers!  Papers!"
<superm1> sounds like a good joke to include if the installer is ran on april fools day or something :)
<ev> I'm all for being cute in the installer.
<ev> It's a boring piece of technology, we should have a bit of fun with it
<shtylman> yes we should :)
<ev> we've put the progress message "when you're ready..." between file copy, pages being finished, and the install routines for the pages being run
<ev> so if you apply partitioning then go make a cup of tea, you'll come back to file copying finished, the timezone page up with 'when you're ready...' displayed below
<ev> I really want to replace 'starting up the partitioner' with 'lets-a go!'
<ev> but yeah, Nintendo smash
<CIA-5> ubiquity: evand * r4183 maverick-redesign/ (6 files in 5 dirs):
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Add get_release() function to misc that returns the release information as a
<CIA-5> ubiquity:  named tuple.
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Deprecate get_release_name().
<CIA-5> ubiquity: * Bring the welcome page layout closer to the mockup.
<shtylman> "dell offering more ubuntu choices than ever" :)
#ubuntu-installer 2010-07-30
<ameetp> I have a system bug 611454 that just sits at "loading grub..." and nothing else happens.  Anyone know how to drop into a rescue shell or something to pull some logs?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 611454 in grub2 (Ubuntu) "Acer Aspire One ZA3 751h does not boot GRUB (affects: 1) (heat: 8)" [High,Incomplete] https://launchpad.net/bugs/611454
<ev> ameetp: cjwatson will be able to help you a lot better than I can, but is the message exactly "loading grub..."  If memory serves, grub uses that text as somewhat of a progress bar, so if even a single . is missing, that's important.
<ameetp> ev:  I will have double check.  But thanks for the feedback
<ev> sure thing
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4141 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: If there is at least one framebuffer device, fallback to fbdev rather
<CIA-4> ubiquity: than vesa for bulletproof X.
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4142 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog): Remove extra imports in ubiquity-dm.
<shtylman> why are people up in arms about this whole gnome contribution thing?
<shtylman> maybe I just don't pay attention but I never got the impression that canonical was trying to make it seem like they are major contributors to gnome
<shtylman> I actually saw that gnome was falling behind compared to what ubuntu/canonical was doing... :/
<shtylman> but meh.. maybe I don't know the whole story :)
<CIA-4> ubiquity: superm1 * r4143 ubiquity/ (bin/ubiquity-dm debian/changelog debian/ubiquity.templates):
<CIA-4> ubiquity: Add a new template ubiquity/force_failsafe_graphics intended to force
<CIA-4> ubiquity: installation to use vesa or fbdev, but not on the target system. This is
<CIA-4> ubiquity: primarily intended for systems where the installation kernel has known
<CIA-4> ubiquity: graphics problems, but you are solving them in a post installation step.
#ubuntu-installer 2010-08-01
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1336 ubuntu/ (7 files in 2 dirs): Move to 2.6.35-13 kernels.
<CIA-4> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1337 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20100211ubuntu16
<cjwatson> saispo: the log fragment you quoted with debian-installer/dummy is a perfectly normal log fragment for preseeding, and doesn't indicate a problem
<CIA-4> finish-install: cjwatson * r836 ubuntu/ (22 files in 3 dirs): merge from Debian 2.25
<CIA-4> finish-install: cjwatson * r837 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.25ubuntu1
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r217 ubuntu/debian/ (27 files in 2 dirs): merge from Debian 0.103
<CIA-4> clock-setup: cjwatson * r218 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.103ubuntu1
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-25
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r230 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py: Add note.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r231 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/ (common/backend.py common/utils.py win32/backend.py):
<CIA-37> wubi: Be sure to set all file descriptors for subprocess, to work around a bug in this version of the module.
<CIA-37> wubi: Factor out subprocess setup.
<CIA-37> wubi: Move around the boot files to the proper location.
<CIA-37> wubi: Clean up after extraction.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r232 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/ (common/utils.py win32/backend.py): Fix typo.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r233 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/common/utils.py: Another typo. Ugh.
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r234 diskimage/src/wubi/backends/win32/backend.py: Don't try to overwrite a directory with a file.
<ev> not sure what on earth I was thinking with that last live-build upload
<ev> obviously running update-grub in the disk image is not going to work
<jhernandez> hi people
<jhernandez> I'm dealing with ubiquity
<jhernandez> and I'm having some problems, when it's going to install the language_packs
<jhernandez> here's my traceback ->http://tinypic.com/r/sypbf8/7
<cjwatson> you have some version of ubiquity dating from before Ubuntu 10.04 LTS; this is very old at this point ...
<cjwatson> jhernandez: your problem is bug 548852, which was fixed in ubiquity 2.2.9 in March 2010
<cjwatson> jhernandez: in future please state clearly which version you are using so that we don't have to perform archaeology to figure it out
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-26
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1499 ubuntu/debian/changelog: No-change rebuild to pick up new components.
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1500 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu49
<ev> since we can't handle update-grub server side, I think I'm going to leave the existing wubildr in place and do this for the first run, followed by update-grub being run in jasper: http://paste.ubuntu.com/652305/
<ev> cjwatson: can you please remind me why we generate a new wubildr for C:\ to replace the one provided by wubi, created during Wubi's build?  Is it just to ensure that the version of wubildr matches the version of grub on the installed system?
<ev> hm, given that jasper just shells off to oem-config and there doesn't seem to be anything interesting in jasper itself, I wonder if it makes more sense to just install oem-config and touch /var/lib/oem-config/run in the live-build instead.
<ev> not a massive fan of going through that giant pile of code though
<cjwatson> ev: well, we need to be able to incrementally upgrade it, so we might as well find out early if that's going to fail
<cjwatson> oh and it has slightly different embedded configuration once installed
<ev> I thought we didn't touch it once it was in place, but I must be missing that bit of code in grub-install/lupin
<ev> cjwatson: when you have some free time, could you also look this over: https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/Doc?docid=0AU5sFuLRpCpBZGZra2pqY2pfMTAxZ25rcnBnNXY&hl=en_US#4_5_2_Manual_partitioning_7972 ?
<ev> I'm going to go over it with Matthew in a bit, but I'm sure there are subtle nuances of RAID/LVM that I'll miss
<ev> cjwatson: also, what do you think of going straight into oem-config, as mentioned above?
<ev> apols for pouncing on you :)
<ev> didn't touch it once it was in place> following the convention of never upgrading the MBR
<ev> also, I have an evil plan download and dynamically load the components for the slideshow.  So we should be able to keep a single wubi binary, and thus included on the CD, for this cycle.
<ev> though admittedly I haven't actually tried that yet
<cjwatson> never upgrading the mbr> obsolete rule
<cjwatson> well
<cjwatson> we don't touch wubildr.mbr, but we totally upgrade wubildr, and have to
<cjwatson> manual partitioning> I probably won't have time until after debconf+holiday :-(
<cjwatson> what happens to that design if there are too many partitions to fit on the screen?
<cjwatson> scrollbar?
<ev> yes
<ev> (and no worries)
<ev> (review it when you can, it's a living document :) )
<ev> "Every partition block should be, at a minimum, high enough to show one line of its label. If the chart area has too little height to show all partitions this way, it should scroll vertically (and if there are two charts, they should scroll together)."
<cjwatson> ah right
<cjwatson> I'll keep it open and look through it if I get a spare half-hour
<ev> cheers, very much appreciated
<bdmurray> cjwatson: I've found a few grub bugs where 'update-grub' is not found and they are all rather old
<bdmurray> for example bug 709139
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 709139 in grub2 "package linux-image-2.6.32-28-generic 2.6.32-28.55 failed to install/upgrade: subproces installed post-installation script gaf een fout bij pulse audio intellingen (geen geluid bij opstart)" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/709139
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r235 diskimage/ (5 files in 3 dirs): Create a preseed file for the disk image to be used in lupin-support 0.38.
<CIA-37> ubiquity: superm1 * r4787 ubiquity-pygi/ (bin/oem-config-remove-gtk debian/control): use gtk3 python aptdaemon instead for oem-config
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-27
<ev> ugh, how exactly is one supposed to clear text in plymouth
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r236 diskimage/data/wubildr-disk.cfg: Fix kernel command line
<CIA-37> wubi: evand * r237 diskimage/ (3 files in 2 dirs): Re-enable other distros.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-28
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1472 ubuntu/ (9 files in 2 dirs):
<CIA-37> tasksel: Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds, removing eucalyptus-* and
<CIA-37> tasksel: ubuntu-uec-live, and renaming uec to cloud-image.
<CIA-37> tasksel: cjwatson * r1473 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu7
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1501 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/omap4.cfg debian/changelog): Move armel/omap4 to 3.0.0-1200 kernels.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: when should bugs be assigned to the the ubuntu-installer team? bug 817114
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817114 in base-installer "Oneiric network install fails with "mount: mounting /dev on /target/dev/ failed: Invalid argument"" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817114
<bdmurray> oh heh I just found bug 817443
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 817443 in udev "d-i based images failed to install: mount: mounting /dev on /target/dev/ failed: Invalid argument" [Critical,Fix released] https://launchpad.net/bugs/817443
<bdmurray> ev: I've been thinking about tagging ubiquity bugs using the version of ubiquity and also the release of Ubuntu
<ev> bdmurray: that'd be quite useful
<bdmurray> ev: okay, that's what I'd been thinkin too.  We could possibly also incomplete not final versions of ubiquity but I don't really like doing that.
<ev> nah, I'm happy with just being able to search by version
<cjwatson> bdmurray: basically pitti took a load of stuff out of udev that he claimed was useless that turned out to be essential
<cjwatson> if the attempt I just made to patch it up further (this is the second time) doesn't work, I'm pretty tempted to revert the lot
<bdmurray> cjwatson: Heh, okay.  By the way I had a question about some grub2 bug reports where they have "Could not find postinst hook script [update-grub]" in them.
<bdmurray> cjwatson: most of them are fairly old
<cjwatson> I don't know what that's about.  The example you mentioned was from a user who'd hacked his system about in a bunch of ways
<bdmurray> okay I wasn't sure if it had to do with the following:
<bdmurray>   * Exit silently from zz-update-grub kernel hook if update-grub does not
<bdmurray>     exist (e.g. if grub-pc has been removed but not purged; closes:
<bdmurray>     #606184).
<cjwatson> I doubt it - if zz-update-grub is involved, the old postinst hook mechanism should be gone
<cjwatson> we don't use the postinst_hook stuff any more
<cjwatson> so I suppose if that's the sole substance of the bug then it can be closed on that basis
<bdmurray> well here is one with an obvious problem
<cjwatson> grub2 1.98+20100804-1
<bdmurray> dpkg: grub: dependency problems, but removing anyway as you requested:
<bdmurray>  startupmanager depends on grub-pc | grub; however:
<bdmurray>   Package grub-pc is not installed.
<bdmurray>   Package grub is to be removed.
<cjwatson> that looks like the user explicitly chose to remove grub (possibly involving installing grub-pc at the same time, can't tell from that snippet)
<cjwatson> standard dpkg output otherwise
<bdmurray> cjwatson: does my handling of bug 624967 seem reasonable?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 624967 in grub2 "package linux-image-2.6.32-24-generic 2.6.32-24.42 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 2" [Undecided,Invalid] https://launchpad.net/bugs/624967
<cjwatson> yes, though I added a further clarifying comment
<cjwatson> er, if LP will take it
<cjwatson> there
<CIA-37> usb-creator: evand * r347 usb-creator/ (4 files in 2 dirs): Add Unity progress support. Thanks Robert Roth!
<CIA-37> usb-creator: evand * r348 usb-creator/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.2.31
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-29
<CIA-37> debian-installer: cjwatson * r1502 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 20101020ubuntu50
<CIA-37> ubiquity: evand * r4788 pygi/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-partman.py: Proper location for KEY_PRESS.
<mterry> ev, yay, another team!  Do we get funny hats?
<ev> yeah, sorry about that
<ev> but I figured ubuntu-installer or ubuntu-core-dev would be a bad fit if we ever wanted to pull someone from gnome into this mess
<ev> you can have your choice of funny hats
<mterry> ev, then there's nothing to be sorry about  :)
<ev> I'll be wearing a giant pink sombrero
<mterry> ev, if GNOME were to use it, it would have to be on their infrastructure.  Should we make that overture?  I'm not sure where this would fit in with their own efforts to lib-ize the map.  I don't think there's been movement on their end
<ev> ughh, that's so silly
<ev> I could care less about GNOME3 and don't see a massive benefit in relinquishing control to them.
<ev> but if you'd really like it to go there, by all means, make a case :)
<mterry> eh, more eyes on code is always better
<ev> perhaps, but that assumes everyone wants to take the code in the same direction
<bdmurray> is bug 811642 as simple as removing the _ in ubiquity.template?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 811642 in ubiquity ""_Install Now" text shown" [Low,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/811642
<persia> Isn't that the translation hint?  I may be completely mistaken, but I'd probably look at the .po files.
#ubuntu-installer 2011-07-30
<cjwatson> persia: _Description: (etc.) is a translation hint - if you see an underscore like that in an actual string, though, it's more likely to indicate an accelerator key in a string imported from elsewhere (probably GTK+)
<persia> Aha!  Thanks for the clarification.
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-23
<babyface_> Hi cjwatson , are you arround?
<babyface_> cjwatson, I reported this bug #1022927 almost 2 weeks ago, but it's still there without being cared. could you have a look on it?
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1022927 in ubuntu-release-upgrader "Upgrade tests failed: obsolete files left after the upgrade" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1022927
<babyface_> cjwatson, if you want any further information, such as logs, please feel free to ask me
<jibel> I confirmed bug 1027620 with ubuntu desktop 20120722
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1027620 in ubiquity "ubiquity crashed with KeyError in layout_reverse(): 'it'" [High,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1027620
<cjwatson> babyface_: I've triaged it into appropriate bug tasks, both of which belong to the desktop team, so please poke them instead
<cjwatson> babyface_: Please note that your reports of the "same thing" happening on upgrades to precise are in fact different bugs.  When you see this problem, you need to look at the obsolete_conffiles.log file to see which packages are affected.  The simple presence of that file just indicates that there's a bug of some kind, not which bug it is.
<cjwatson> jibel: Right, my problem :-/
<cjwatson> jibel: Mind you, it's one of those "how did that ever work" things ...
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5571 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: typo
<babyface_> cjwatson, ok, got it . thanks.
<cjwatson> Oh, yeesh, I got the key/value pairing in the models/layouts/variants dicts precisely backwards
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5572 trunk/ (debian/changelog ubiquity/keyboard_names.py):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Don't bother keeping track of keyboard model names and identifiers, as
<CIA-7> ubiquity: nothing in ubiquity uses them right now.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5573 trunk/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Fix reversed uses of methods mapping between keyboard layout/variant IDs
<CIA-7> ubiquity: and human-readable names, and improve method naming and documentation to
<CIA-7> ubiquity: make this mistake less likely in future (LP: #1027620).
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5574 trunk/debian/changelog: last commit also fixes LP: #1027207
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5575 trunk/ubiquity/plugins/ubi-console-setup.py: Fix application of non-default keyboard variants.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5576 trunk/ (d-i/manifest debian/changelog):
<CIA-7> ubiquity: Automatic update of included source packages: debian-installer-utils
<CIA-7> ubiquity: 1.91ubuntu3, flash-kernel 3.0~rc.4ubuntu9, netcfg 1.68ubuntu15.
<CIA-7> ubiquity: cjwatson * r5577 trunk/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.11.18
<cjwatson> jibel: OK, sorted now
<Guest99203> hi! what's the location of installer syslog?
<cjwatson> Guest99203: /var/log/syslog while the installer is running; /var/log/installer/syslog after reboot
<Guest99203> got it, thanks. there is a line: ubuntu kernel: [  379.893331] init: lightdm main process (10381) terminated with status 1
<Guest99203> is that supposed to happen? the screen went black and the mouse is in a waiting-animation.
<cjwatson> Guest99203: doesn't sound like it's supposed to happen, no
<cjwatson> /var/log/installer/dm might be helpful too in that case
<Guest99203> funny fact: it is possible to install on the encrypted partition on which the iso is located (after adding support for that in initrd), but it isn't possible to install when the iso is anywhere on the same disc you are trying to install on.
<Guest99203> anyway, thanks for your help, installation didn't work anyway.
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1479 ubuntu/ (debian/changelog tasksel.pl):
<CIA-7> tasksel: Cope with "minimal" and "standard" tasks being missing from current apt
<CIA-7> tasksel: sources, as is the case when attempting to install from media where the
<CIA-7> tasksel: base system is delivered as a squashfs.
<cjwatson> Guest99203: In general, that kind of thing causes serious problems with getting the kernel to read any partition table changes made during installation.
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1480 ubuntu/ (12 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> tasksel: * Point Ubuntu task update script at quantal, and look at kubuntu-active
<CIA-7> tasksel:  seeds rather than kubuntu-mobile.
<CIA-7> tasksel: * Update Ubuntu tasks from seeds.
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1481 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu10
<Guest99203> cjwatson: of course you are right, one must create the partitions before installing from disc. problem is the installer seems to be over-protective not realizing there haven't been changes. makes it difficult to switch to new linux-distros.
<cjwatson> I did a fair bit of work a while back on making it more tolerant.  If it entirely forbids pre-partitioned cases (rather than e.g. complaining about them but letting you proceed) then that is a bug that's worth filing.
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1482 ubuntu/debian/changelog: merge 2.88ubuntu10
<CIA-7> tasksel: cjwatson * r1483 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 2.88ubuntu11
<njin> Hallo, someone have tried Ubuntu server amd64 in real hardware ? for me it fail in processing linux-server: /media/cdrom//pool/main/linux-firmware/linux-firmware_1.85_all.deb
<njin> The above is not reproducible in VM
<cjwatson> This report is too terse; please file a bug with full logs
<njin> ok
<njin> the above is reproducible from cdrom or usb key
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-24
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1725 ubuntu/ (6 files in 2 dirs): Move master kernels to 3.5.0-6.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1726 ubuntu/ (4 files in 3 dirs): Bring highbank support in line with recent precise SRU.
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1727 ubuntu/ (4 files in 4 dirs): Give the netboot images an additional 2MB of breathing room.
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r190 ubuntu/debian/ (changelog pkgsel.isinstallable pkgsel.templates):
<CIA-7> pkgsel: Drop pkgsel/live-enable again; check /cdrom/.disk/cd_type instead to
<CIA-7> pkgsel: find out whether the image has more than a squashfs (LP: #1028301).
<CIA-7> pkgsel: cjwatson * r191 ubuntu/debian/changelog: releasing version 0.36ubuntu3
<ogra_> cjwatson, would you be very opposed to d-i getting a build-dep on parted for arm netboot images ? the SD card images for omap and omap4 need to become partitioned ones (new flash-kernel wont allow booting from an unpatitioned MMC anymore)
<ogra_> (note that initial boot works fine, but f-k cant write to the unpartitioned SD from the install bootloader step)
<cjwatson> ogra_: sounds fine
<ogra_> ok
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1728 ubuntu/ (build/config/armel/highbank/netboot.cfg debian/changelog): Fix: highbank initrd was being named .img instead of .gz
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-25
<CIA-7> debian-installer: adconrad * r1729 ubuntu/ (3 files in 3 dirs):
<CIA-7> debian-installer: Symlink build/pkg-lists/*/armel/omap4.cfg to omap.cfg, fixing
<CIA-7> debian-installer: non-onboard NICs on netboot, and HID on cdrom (LP: #1028664)
<wangmd21> Hello everybody, i have a question about OEM installation.
<wangmd21> input "oem-config-prepare" and reboot. And then choose the language, time zone, keyboard, build use. But I don't need to choose the language, time zone, keyboar. I just need to add user.
<wangmd21> What should i do?
<infinity> Those question are meant for the end-user.
<infinity> If you, as an OEM, need to do things to the machine before it ships, you do that before oem-config-prepare.
<infinity> oem-config-prepare is the last thing you do before powering it off and cloning or shipping it.
<wangmd21> We want to OEM,for ubuntu
<wangmd21> In the end-user open a computer, we hope that end-user need only add user
<infinity> Oh, I see what you're driving at.
<infinity> You should be able to pre-answer those questions and mark them seen, but I'm not precisely sure which templates those would be.
<wangmd21> I am the system administrator, I just want to more convenient maintenance company computers
<wangmd21> This also need to ask mark?
<infinity> I'd recommend asking cjwatson when he's around later today/tomorrow, if you can't quite sort out how to do what you're looking to do.
<infinity> But I imagine a judicious use of debconf-communicate could set up the bits you want.
<wangmd21> I wait for cjwatson, and try debconf-communicate.
<wangmd21> I will mail to cjwatson about question.
<semitones> hello -- any installer developers here? I have a question about the installation iso, fat32 usb file system, and symbolic links
<semitones> a file on the alternate cd failed integrity check, and when I mounted the iso to check what it was, it was a symlink that I couldn't copy over to the USB, because fat32 doesn't support symlinks -- is that known behavior?
<semitones> the file in question is pxelinux.cfg/default
<semitones> I'll check back for my answer, thanks!
<xnox> semitones: well you could file a bug against usb-creator =)
<xnox> as it's not a problem in validation per se, but in usb-creator =))))
<semitones> xnox: well now that i know it is a bug, and not something i was doing wrong, or expecting wrongly
<xnox> semitones: but your finding helps to debug it and fix it. If you file it, I might even go about fixing it =)
<semitones> i'll still wait here to see what this team things
 * xnox is in this team....
<semitones> haha ok, i'll file it
<semitones> great! I'm actually helping then :D
<semitones> xnox: done: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/usb-creator/+bug/1028971
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1028971 in usb-creator "Ubuntu Live USB fails verification due to symlink?" [Undecided,New]
<xnox> semitones: thanks
<semitones> take a look, see if there's anything i should add
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-26
<p_> trying to find out why my installation failed. can someone help me? I know nothing about python. syslog reports a traceback for the python files.
<ogra_> first step is to file a bug
<ogra_> preferably using ubuntu-bug which will attach all logs
<p_> can someone tell me what "status, data =resp, '' "does do in python? why does afterwards "status" contain the value ''?
<ogra_> (theoretically a crashed installer should already offer you an ability to file a bug automatically though)
<ogra_> (depending on the kind of install you did, desktop definitely does)
<p_> I think it didn't file a bugreport since it didn't crash, there's only an error from python.
<ogra_> pastebin the syslog from the install then so someone can take a look ... if there are fatal errors the installer usually stops though
<p_> what commandline should I use with ubuntu-bug for the installer?
<ogra_> "ubuntu-bug debian-installer" i would guess
<p_> nope.
<p_> with "ubiquity" it works though.
<ogra_> so use that :)
<jibel_> how can I check which version of debian-installer is used for a specific image ? for example I want to check which version is in http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/precise/daily/20120726/precise-alternate-amd64.iso
<jibel_> the problem is that precise dailies failed with an usual no kernel modules found, it should be fixed with d-i 20101020ubuntu136.2 uploaded yesterday, but todays are failing again.
<brendand> strange, no .manifest files ?
<p_> ok, I filed Bug #1029443, https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1029445
<ubot2> Ubuntu bug 1029445 in ubiquity "program error in debconf.py after UserInfo step" [Undecided,New]
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029443 in xserver-xorg-video-intel "[gm45] False GPU lockup EIR: 0x00000010 PGTBL_ER: 0x00000001 IPEHR: 0x79050004" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029443
<p_> sorry, wrong digit. what a useful ubot2. so it was Bug #1029445
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029445 in ubiquity "program error in debconf.py after UserInfo step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029445
<p_> can anyone help me tracking that bug?
<p_> I repeat my question:  what does "status, data =resp, '' " do in python? why does afterwards "status" contain the empty value ''?
<p_> I filed my next bugreport: Bug #1029488, probably related to the previous one.
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 1029488 in ubiquity "program error in debconf.py after finished copying and UserInfo step" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1029488
#ubuntu-installer 2012-07-27
<mpt> What's the appropriate verb for dismantling a RAID array, so that its disks/partitions are available for individual use?
<mpt> "Dismantle"?
<mpt> "Abolish"?
<xnox> mpt:        --stop The   devices   should   be  active  md  arrays  which  will  be
<xnox>               deactivated, as long as they are not currently in use.
<xnox> but
<xnox> i'd rather use the inverse term. Assemble & Disassemble
<xnox> but in actual fact you should add more warning
<xnox> e.g. "Assemble & Destroy"
<xnox> because all data will be lost.
<mpt> I think that would be better as the subtitle for the next Avengers movie
<ogra_> could we combine the two ?
 * ogra_ wouldnt mind watching avengers while partitioning
<xnox> ogra_: we can always ship a customized ubuntu-slideshow package, possibly playing a movie or something like that =)
<ogra_> heh
<xnox> mpt: debconf is not handling utf-8 characters well. So instead of "You’ll choose a security key in the next step." I will have "You will ..."
<mpt> xnox, why is it debconf at all?
<xnox> mpt: don't ask.... internal implementation detail of how these whole translations are done.....
<xnox> or possibly a mistake of assuming ASCII for English....
<xnox> a minor bug for laters =)
<mpt> xnox, sounds to me like you're trying too hard to reuse strings
<xnox> mpt: well we have Gtk+ and Qt interfaces...
<mpt> That doesn't mean it needs to be a @$#%!ing debconf prompt
<mpt> (excuse me, that was directed at debconf, not at you:-)
<mpt> xnox, ok, I just talked this over with ev and he explained why we use debconf
<mpt> xnox, but he also pointed out that Ubiquity is translated into lots of languages, so there shouldn't be a problem with Unicode
<xnox> hm... ev: so I am using a UTF-8 character in the actuall "C" locale debconf template.
<xnox> and it ends up as question mark boxes in the UI.
<infinity> Unicode is fine, but not in the C template.
<infinity> (Why do people insist on unicode apostrophes?)
<infinity> xnox: The C templates have to work with non-unicode locales and debconf frontends, so they really are ASCII.  That's not likely to change.
<infinity> xnox: But, it's not rocket science to s/’/'/ surely?
<infinity> That said, it's probably better style to not use contractions anyway.
<xnox> mpt: ^^^^ enjoy the above reply.
<xnox> infinity: but it is possible to translated into en_GB with UTF-8 apostrophe right?!
<infinity> Non-native speakers often find contractions rather confusing, especially 'll
<infinity> xnox: Sure, as long as the C string has ', the translations can have ☭ for all I care.
<mpt> infinity, we prefer proper apostrophes 80% because it's the right thing to do, and 20% to demonstrate to independent developers the level of care we'd like them to take too.
<mpt> But, if the choice is between "you'll" and "you will", ehhhh
<infinity> mpt: Well, see my note above about foreign speakers often finding contractions confusing.
<infinity> mpt: Don't assume that everyone installing in English speaks English natively.
<infinity> "'ll" and "'ve" are the two worst offenders for confusing non-native speakers.
<infinity> mpt: Anyhow, I take exception with the "right thing to do" comment, especially when you add the "example to other developers" bit, since "the right thing to do for C strings" is never to use non-ASCII characters. :P
<mpt> infinity, we use contractions in other places too: "It’s safer to connect to AC power before updating", "This window isn’t closing because the application Foo has stopped responding."
<infinity> mpt: Oh, I know we use them all over.  It was just a style point.  And 's and n't aren't nearly as confusing to people as 'll and 've, since the latter two involve verb conjugation.
<mpt> But, fair point on someone installing being less likely to be fluent in the language they're installing in than someone using other parts of the OS.
<infinity> To a non-native speaker, a sentence with 'll or 've appears to have no verb.
<infinity> (Or, appears to no verb?)
<mpt> 'll always comes before a verb, but I get your point
<mpt> it's hiding the auxiliary
<infinity> Fair point.  I suppose the odd cases where will isn't a modifier would never use a contraction, but you get the point anyway. ;)
<infinity> (Wow, try saying "I'll your head to explode" out loud, it's slightly hilarious)
<mpt> "Will you take this woman to be your lawful wedded wife?" "I'll."
<infinity> Suddenly, I need to get married, just to say this.
<xnox> mpt: isn't it "do you take..."?
<mpt> It varies.
<xnox> ok
<infinity> Yeah, "I will" versus "I do" seems very regional.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-23
<psivaa> cjwatson: precise d-i appear to have mismatching kernel version to the archive, reported bug 1204043. Haven't tried the server images yet though
<ubot2`> Launchpad bug 1204043 in debian-installer (Ubuntu) "Precise alternate installations have mismatching kernel versions between the archive and the d-i" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1204043
<infinity> psivaa: I can fix.
<psivaa> infinity: thanks
<S-1438> when installing 12.04 on dual boot, the slider to size the partions doesn;t indicate which partion is for which op system. which is for Ubuntu and which is left for Win7?
<ItsHorst> Hi, are there plans that the ubuntu installer offers btrfs on a LUKS-encrypted partition (which it also sets up by a wizard)?
<xnox> ItsHorst: what do you "by a wizard"? the default filesystem is ext4, and we are not switching to btrfs just yet.
<ItsHorst> I am no pro, but ubuntu offers a graphical installer which guides through installation. My wish: select file-system type per mountpoint (e.g. btrfs on "/") and also make a checkbox (LUKS-encrypt) and when that is checked I can select with radiobuttons the encryption type (e.g. AES-XTS 256) and the HASH and password.
<xnox> ItsHorst: using "something else" option (advanced partitioning) you will be able to setup btrfs on top of LUKS encryption.
<xnox> ItsHorst: i don't think it will offer you the keysize/hash/initialisation vector options though.
<ItsHorst> Ok, I will try that. Thank you very much!
<xnox> ItsHorst: for those options, you can use ubuntu-server cd, or mini-cd, or network boot and use text interface to set those up, don't forget to install "ubuntu-desktop" task if you are using text install to get the normal ubuntu desktop.
<ItsHorst> Interesting, did not know that (server-cd / Mini-cd). Will try.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-24
<psivaa_> cjwatson: infinity: Noticed raring-lts kernel in precise images today. Like yesterday, d-i is still expecting 3.5.0-37. Normally this version mismatch issue goes away on the next day. Is this because this time two kernel version changes in two days?
<infinity> psivaa: This is because we're in the process of mangling... Everything.
<infinity> psivaa: I would expect it to all be functional by EOW, but I'll try to fix it harder later today.
<psivaa> infinity: ack, thanks. Just was curious :)
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-25
<srwarren> cjwatson, I wrote some patches to add some NVIDIA Tegra support into Ubuntu's debian-installer branch. It's in a launchpad pull request at https://code.launchpad.net/~srwarren/debian-installer/tegra/+merge/175967
<srwarren> Do I need to do anything to make people aware of it, champion the patch, etc. other than just create the merge request?
<cjwatson> srwarren: no, it's in my mailbox, that's fine - I've just had a very busy couple of weeks so haven't had a chance to look at all yet
<cjwatson> (click packages, and a release engineering sprint this week)
<srwarren> cjwatson, OK great, thanks very much!
<infinity> srwarren: I'll probably look at that soon, actually.  I have a lot of things on my TODO for ARM d-i bits.
<cjwatson> Wouldn't say no to you stealing it.
#ubuntu-installer 2013-07-26
<apw> cjwatson, the lvm support in grub2, does it understnad mirroring, specifically raid1 mirrors
<cjwatson> It's supposed to
<cjwatson> I think
<cjwatson> Bugs wouldn't totally surprise me
<cjwatson> I haven't really had a decent chunk of time to work on GRUB in months :-/
<apw> these are the type=raid1 rather than the defualt mirrors target ...
<apw> as when i boot this machine is is showing all my volumes other than the raid1 ones
<apw> though, it is also showing me all of the ones which are only on the first disk as well
<apw> so it could be a different sort of issue
<apw> both disks seem to be visible as (hdN) though
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-21
<mustmodify> I'm having some trouble installing Ubuntu on a virtual machine. It's not clear to me whether my issues are in setting up the machine or with the installer... though I feel like I'm qualified to install ubuntu, having done it several times in v13.
<mustmodify> When I choose "Guided Partitioning" I get to this screen and I'm not sure how to move forward. When I choose "Finish partitioning" I get
<mustmodify> "No root file system is defined."
<mustmodify> https://url.odesk.com/_01ANTYVZrDpFaQTLxXwVvupQsAFhbFjt2K
<mustmodify> Hm... I seem to have it. That was less-than-intuitive.
<mustmodify> Apparently what I did was not as effective as I had hoped. Now I have "unable to install the selected kernel.": https://url.odesk.com/_01ANTYVZrDpFZwnB4Ml7lvZyrU36awuu_q
<cjwatson> Have a look at the referenced logs and see what it says there.
<mustmodify> I was thinking I wouldn't be able to... there is no OS.
<mustmodify> Maybe I can share that drive from the VM
<mustmodify> cjwatson: What's the minimum viable drive size?
<cjwatson> You can switch to tty4 as it suggests and the log is tailed there
<cjwatson> Or on tty2 or tty3, you can use nano to read the logs
<mustmodify> cjwatson: I'm pretty good with many aspects of ubuntu, but when you say "switch to tty4" I have no idea what you mean.
<mustmodify> virtual console 4
<mustmodify> must be tty 4
<mustmodify> ok
<mustmodify> hm...
<cjwatson> I'm afraid I don't remember the minimal size; I reflexively use 10G for my VMs, but I'd expect the true minimum to be more like 2G or so for desktop and maybe .5G for server.  Just roughly.
<cjwatson> Alt-F4, but I don't know how to send that from VirtualBox.  I expect there's a menu item somewhere.
<cjwatson> Ditto Alt-Fn for any virtual console 1-9 (a.k.a. tty1-9)
<cjwatson> Probably 0 => 10 as well but it's a long time since I bothered with virtual consoles higher than 6 :-)
<mustmodify> so a virtual console is just like SSHing in several times?
<mustmodify> I mean, having various consoles that are already available for use
<cjwatson> You can have one login session on each, yes.
<cjwatson> People mostly don't bother now that we have fancy graphical environments, but they're still useful in more constrained settings.
<mustmodify> Yeah, I think there wasn't enough space. I created a larger drive and it seems to be working. It would be nice if the setup had made that more clear.
<mustmodify> even if my tense was messed up in that sentence.
<mustmodify> I'm getting "An installation step failed.... Install the GRUB boot loader on a hard disk." I'm using a virtual box machine. Is this more likely an installer issue or a vbox issue?
<cjwatson> I'd guess an installer issue.  Check the logs - it's not worth spending any time at all guessing based on the error you get in the installer UI.  I'm afraid I have to go for dinner etc. now though.
<mustmodify> cjwatson: /var/logs/system ?
<cjwatson> /var/log/syslog
<cjwatson> ctrl-w ctrl-y in nano to go straight to the end, IIRC
<mustmodify> oh nice. No space left on device. I gave it 2GB!!!
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-22
<kriegerod> where can i check source code of the part of Ubuntu Install CD which shows prompt "Try Ubuntu or Install" (this: http://purushottamdike.com/En/os_info/ubuntu/13.10/desktop-install-1.png ) ?
<kriegerod> how can i customize the disk image to skip this prompt and go ahead with installation?
<xnox> kriegerod: it's ubiquity, and it's a kernel boot option.
<xnox> kriegerod: the default is "maybe-ubiquity", to boot into install mode direct, it's "only-ubiquity"
<xnox> kriegerod: without either, desktop session starts (aka try ubuntu)
<xnox> at burning man logo, click esc to choose if you want to boot direct into installer.
<kriegerod> xnox: thanks for reply,
<kriegerod> could you please point where to edit the default boot choice? i'm not sure about boot/grub/grub.cfg
<kriegerod> its content is https://gist.github.com/krieger-od/23d8310fc08ac92ad37e
<xnox> not that.
<xnox> that's uefi boot
<kriegerod> xnox: so where to edit?
<xnox> kriegerod: grep for maybe-ubiquity.
<kriegerod> ok, will do. thanks
<xnox> kriegerod: why do you want to boot into installer by default?
<xnox> kriegerod: if you are automatically preseeding, you'd want to specify automatic-ubiquity.....
<xnox> kriegerod: not sure, but you might possibly will have to unpack and repack bootlogo archive.
<kriegerod> "why do you want to boot into installer by default" -- making custom automated install cd
<xnox> kriegerod: than do use 14.04 at least =) 13.10 is end of life by now.
<kriegerod> sure i use 14.04 iso
<kriegerod> editing isolinux/txt.cfg helped
<kriegerod> unfortunately i have preseed options "ubiquity passwd/user-password{,-again} password XXXXXX" not working. Any quick ideas?
<xnox> kriegerod: it's not ubiquity, but d-i.
<xnox> e.g.
<xnox> d-i passwd/user-fullname string UTAH
<xnox> d-i passwd/username string utah
<xnox> d-i passwd/user-password password !ubuntu123
<xnox> d-i passwd/user-password-again password !ubuntu123
<kriegerod> gosh, i thought ubiquity is a fork of d-i
<xnox> kriegerod: no, it's not.
<kriegerod> lines "ubiquity passwd/user-fullname", "ubiquity passwd/username" work
<xnox> hm.
<xnox> let me check the code.
<cjwatson> the owner field doesn't matter in that case.  either d-i or ubiquity would work.
<cjwatson> ubiquity is a wrapper around parts of d-i.
<kriegerod> changing passwd/user-password* prefix to d-i seems to work - now i wasn't asked by that dialog
<cjwatson> how curious.  I wonder what cares about the owner there - really shouldn't
<kriegerod> cjwatson: i guess you will be surprised even more that this https://gist.github.com/krieger-od/6be96f5c9867ed74c80d worked perfectly
<cjwatson> I haven't looked, doing a zillion other things, sorry
<cjwatson> well, three, but both brain-intensive
<cjwatson> *all :-)
<kriegerod> is pkgsel/include option processed? i don't see it requested in /var/log/installer logs (with ubiquity-debug enabled)
<cjwatson> not in ubiquity no
<kriegerod> could you please point to a directive which installs specific extra packages?
<xnox> ubiquity doesn't install packages per-se, it simply copies the livefs to target with cp -a more or less.
<kriegerod> i'll try to put back "d-i" prefix to it
<kriegerod> i have previously replaced all "d-i" to "ubiquity", which made most of my preseed directives to make effect :)
<xnox> kriegerod: ubiquity does not run tasksel / pkgsel
<kriegerod> xnox: the problem is that there's no up-to-date exhaustive documentation on preseed options for ubuntu
<kriegerod> grepping for late_command in ubiquity sources gives mentions only with oem-config prefix. No way to run custom command in generic install case?
<CarlFK> kriegerod: works for me
<CarlFK> root around in here, this works: https://github.com/CarlFK/veyepar/tree/master/setup/nodes/pxe
<infinity> cjwatson: http://paste.ubuntu.com/7839038/ <-- Objections?
<infinity> cjwatson: Sick of screwing that up and having to reupload (as I'm about to...)
<infinity> Oh, except that's FTBFS in a test build.
<cjwatson> infinity: LGTM once it builds
<infinity> Oh, wait, maybe it's FTBFS correctly.
<infinity> As in, linux-signed hasn't published yet. :P
 * infinity waits.
<infinity> Do I get a gold start for making a package fail to build and then wondering why it fails to build?
<infinity> s/start/star/
<infinity> Okay, local mirror in sync with reality, let's try this again.
<infinity> That went much better.  Committing.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-23
<xnox> cjwatson: in os-prober, i see $WINOSDATA interface to list all windows partitions. Where is WINOSDATA set? also, I believe this type of patch is also needed to be applied in os-probes/mounted/x86/efi/20microsoft as os-prober/ubiquity, when booted in efi mode don't find anything to resize.
<cjwatson> IIRC that was for migration-assistant and is dead code
<xnox> cjwatson: horum, i think i need something similar. os-prober at the moment only finds "Microsoft has an UEFI bootloader in system /efi partition", doh. And doesn't tell ubiquity et.al. that the installation is in fact on msftdata /dev/sda5 which could be resized to do along side installation.
<cjwatson> Hm, really not sure, sorry.
 * xnox jumps into d-i to see if that does the right thing, maybe everything is doing everything correct - it's just ubiquity state logic that needs fixing.
#ubuntu-installer 2014-07-25
<zartoosh> hi I am using preseeding to automate installation of ubuntu 12.04 and 14.04 (UEFI). They both work fine.  I have only one issue with ubuntu 14.04 preseed. when system boots it stops in grub menu till I press enter and I want this to be preseeded also.  here is my preseed file:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/7850869/  any help greatly appreciated? thx
<infinity> zartoosh: Do you mean that the installed system stops in a grub menu after reboot, or that your netboot environment stops in grub before the install?
<zartoosh> infinity,  my dvd installation stops in grub before the install? thx
<infinity> zartoosh: Right, so that's the grub config being used to boot the install, not something you can preseed, since preseeding affects the install itself (ie, after you're in the installer...)
<zartoosh> infinity, thanks
#ubuntu-installer 2015-07-21
<ePierre> Hi everyone!
<ePierre> I'm looking for help regarding the development of a Ubiquity Plugin
<ePierre> but I couldn't find a lot of documentation online
<xnox> ePierre: just ask.
<xnox> ePierre: all ubiquity pages are plugins as it is.
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-26
<Joseph1212> can ubuntu be installed on a usb with full disk encryption?
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-27
<xnox> cyphermox, could you please run $ bzr status -> in your local checkout of partman-btrfs?
<cyphermox> doesn't look like I kept that
<cyphermox> oh, there it is
<cyphermox> bzr status is empty (there aren't extra changes that aren't added and whatnot, and fstab.d/btrfs is indeed executable.
<xnox> very strange.
<xnox> and history looks all good. no idea what happened there. Anyway, rebuilt now and should be good with next daily image.
<cyphermox> yeah, well, the build from my upload does list that script as not executable in the build log
<cyphermox> and your build looks good
<cyphermox> *shrugs* no idea
<xnox> magikarp!
<cyphermox> xnox: the only thing a magikarp can do is be in the way
#ubuntu-installer 2016-07-29
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: So, the nvme bootloader bug for bios mode installs is still an issue
<cyphermox> dmj_s76: have you filed a bug will all the details so we can look into it?
<dmj_s76> cyphermox: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1600308
<cyphermox> oh, I see. I suppose that's fair
<dmj_s76> your regex additions don't trigger because the whole issue is caused when '/dev/[a-z]+'  matches
<cyphermox> yeah I saw the comment
<dmj_s76> okay, cool
<dmj_s76> I'll retest and confirm it works once there's a new yakkety build.
<cyphermox> I'll probably sneak it in with the fix for the current build failure.
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-24
<cjwatson> CarlFK: I think your test is invalid.  The actual command line used by the installer is rdate -o 123 -nvv ntp.ubuntu.com; the options are critically important
<cjwatson> particularly the port number and the option to cause it to use the SNTP protocol
<Chank> yo
<Chank> having an odd issue with a preseeded dhcp install
<Chank> it seems that even though im using an auto interface with dhcp, it's still setting my interface to static using the dhcp values during the install
<Chank> but it doesn't set the gateway or dns server which causes the install to fail
<Chank> basically i have to manually edit the connection and set it back to Automatic in NetworkManager
<Chank> then disable/enable networking
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-25
<fossfreedom> Hi cyphermox - I'm just testing Ubuntu Budgie alpha 2 installer - I forgot that I made this PR.  Any chance with a review sometime soon with our slideshow PR? TIA - https://code.launchpad.net/~ubuntubudgie-dev/ubiquity-slideshow-ubuntu/ubuntu-budgie.artful/+merge/326191
<cyphermox> fossfreedom: sure, I'll review it now
<CarlFK> cjwatson and all - sorry about the bad test.  whatever the problem is fixed itself - the 16.4 installer is now finding the time server
#ubuntu-installer 2017-07-27
<acheronuk> finding #1706859 in Ubuntu daily iso, and Kubuntu/Mate Alpha2
<acheronuk> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubiquity/+bug/1706859
#ubuntu-installer 2018-07-23
<CarlFK> why doesn't $url expand in d-i network-console/authorized_keys_url string http://$url/ec/ssh/authorized_keys
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-20
<realtime-neil> I'm following along with https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/install/autoinstall-quickstart and it's working for me, but I want to adapt it such that preseed (or something) retrieves all things from the web server (as opposed to the iso). How would I go about doing this?
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: huge guess here, but try url=hostname
<CarlFK> as a kernel parameter
<CarlFK> that guess is based on how d-i does it, maybe it is the same
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: you mean, in addition to the `s=http://_gateway:3003/` ?
<realtime-neil> also, does anyone know if that `s=` variable is a shortened alias for something?
<CarlFK> so.. I am aware there is a new installer, and looked at it a while ago... that's about all I know
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: I tried to build the new installer (https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage) and got nowhere. What I could understand looked heavily dependent on running from a Ubuntu Production machine.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: the `url=` trick didn't work... qemu prints `/init: line 49: can't open /dev/sr0: No medium found`
<realtime-neil> which makes sense, but I can't find that init script anywhere; the initrd inside the *.iso is literally empty except for an AMD blob.
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: /dev/sr0 sounds like it is looking for a scsi (emulated) cdrom.. I forget what the R in SR stands for
<CarlFK> but I am guessing it isn't related to the url=
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: agreed --- but which script is reporting that error?
<CarlFK> no idea - I have not done iso building in  over 5 years...
<CarlFK> I do mostly pxe and a bit of usb with a RW fs
<CarlFK> and I think I did 1 run with the new ubuntu installer in ... Feb maybe.    I liked that the yml file was much smaller, and netplan stuff was nice too
<CarlFK> that is about all I can remember
<realtime-neil> I do mostly pxe also, hence my motivation with this --- I don't want the installer to use local media, only the server I tell it to.
<CarlFK> it sounds like you are working with an iso image?
<CarlFK> heh - the only thing in current is legacy : http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/installer-amd64/current/
<CarlFK> welp... I poked around and found http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/focal/main/uefi/linux-amd64/4.15.0-15.16/
<CarlFK> maybe vmlinuz-4.15.0-15-generic.efi is what you want to pxe boot, but thats only because I can't find anyone else
<realtime-neil> Okay, so here's something: the iso contains a 76 MiB initramfs
<realtime-neil> But when I extract it, I only see a 30KiB kernel/x86/microcode/AuthenticAMD.bin
<realtime-neil> Something created this cpio archive, but it wasn't cpio.
<xnox> realtime-neil: what do you want to retrieve ove the network? just the preseeds user-metadata? or do a network boot, fetch iso from internet, but also fetch user-metadata from the internet?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  our initrd have two early initrds, with microcode, and one late one. Use unmkinitramfs to unpack it.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  unfortunately there is no easy way to repack all three back together (uncompressed cpio, uncompressed cpil, lz4 linux legacy compatible cpio), but you can just repack the main one if you don't care about microcode vulnerabilities during installation.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I want to do a network boot, fetching both the iso and the user-metadata from a specific host; i.e., namely one I control.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I think I've got a handle on the concatenated initrds (with a little help from `skipcpio`)
<xnox> Cool
<realtime-neil> xnox: I can just extract each initrd and create a new cpio archive from all the extracted contents, yes?
<xnox> ip=dhcp iso=http://trahtahtah/urlto/server.iso ds=nocloud-net;s=http://URL/to/metadata-service
<xnox> So if you can extract stock initrd & kernel, and boot them with above it will configure network, download / mount / boot iso, hit your network datasource, and use autoinstall user-data from there.
<xnox> realtime-neil: why are you trying to repack initrd? Does it not do everything you need anyway?
<xnox> When I say "extract initrd/kernel" I mean like mount .iso and copy them out from casper/ sir.
<xnox> *dir
<realtime-neil> xnox: at first I was trying to figure out where the init script was coming from ... that's how I went down the rabbit hole with skipcpio and unmkinitramfs
<realtime-neil> If, on the off chance I couldn't get that kernel command line working (the one you just showed me), then I was resigned to changing scripts in the the initrd
<xnox> But we divert boot to boot=Casper by default, hence most interesting stuff is in the scripts/Casper or some such
<xnox> Man Casper is helpful too
<xnox> http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/en/man7/casper.7.html
<xnox> However some pieces of that are incomplete and out of date. I really should fix it.
<xnox> realtime-neil: it would help if you could check the autoinstall guide, and at the bottom there should be a forum link. It would be nice to hear which page you followed, and what pointers you needed to get "network boot done done"
<xnox> realtime-neil: cause what you say, should be easy, and it feels like our documentation might be incomplete
<realtime-neil> xnox: will do; aside: what do the `ds=` and `s=` vars stand for?
<xnox> Or like not guiding the user to the quickest easiest way.
<xnox> Ds is datasource, s is for seedfrom.
<xnox> Some bootloader a have character limits hence it tries to support "short forms"
<xnox> All of datasources are documented in cloud init.
<realtime-neil> well, today is definitely the first time I've seen the `iso` kernel param used with `ds=` and/or `s=`.... maybe that deserves a mention?
<xnox> https://cloudinit.readthedocs.io/en/latest/topics/datasources.html
<xnox> Rea
<xnox> realtime-neil: ack please comment in forum linked from bottom of the relevant autoinstall page!
<xnox> I have to go, will get to it later.
<realtime-neil> understood
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-21
<Laney> xnox: want to review https://code.launchpad.net/~laney/ubiquity/+git/ubiquity/+merge/387747 ?
<Laney> tried to keep it small, change to apt update for ubuntu-drivers
<realtime-neil> Just how obsolete is this? https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization
<realtime-neil> On a scale from "I did this yesterday" to "The last person that did that retired a decade ago".
<xnox> Laney:  looks ok. And it is backportable to focal branch too, right?
<xnox> Laney:  i do hate the 'blah blah\'n blah blah'
<Laney> the what?
<Laney> multiline strings?
<xnox> i normally go for "asdfsafsaf'asdfasdfs" or just "No, we did not find any OEM packages again.'
<Laney> lol
<Laney> well the second one makes a test fail and the thing ftbfs
<Laney> and I don't understand the first :>
<Laney> WAIT
<xnox> hahahhahahhahahhaa
<Laney> you're talking about the apostrophe
<xnox> yes
<xnox> i did inline comment, with context on the merge proposal
<xnox> it's fine, if it builds, we should ship it.
<Laney> I'll change it, it doesn't matter
<Laney> thx
<Laney> I'm not 100% confident in it because I don't have a device to test
<Laney> but we can ask those guys to do it
<Laney> just makig sure I didn't break kubuntu
<xnox> Laney:  i can build you a focal iso without pool.
<Laney> we should totally do a one off black run over ubiquity
<xnox> Laney:  then your existing oem device should discover "over the air", no?
<xnox> Laney:  i guess we somehow need oem-ubuntu-test-in-updates which is not on the iso.
<xnox> maybe like forever in proposed, but then we need to boot with proposed enabled. sigh
<Laney> it should be ok to test something which is just not in the pool I guess
<Laney> can you try it pls
<Laney> https://people.canonical.com/~laney/temp/
<Laney> what
<Laney> is console-setup/Keyboard/KeyboardNames.pl and why is it being created
<xnox> d-i thing does that
<xnox> always on clean, and recreates it at build
<xnox> i don't know how to make it stop
<xnox> we didn't used to care as we didn't track console-setup in git before
<Laney> ok for some reason it's not there this time
<Laney> /shrug
<realtime-neil> xnox: that `iso=` trick isn't working for me --- I've got `ip=dhcp iso=http://_gateway:3003/ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso` (where I'm serving it) and qemu is erroring out with "No init found. Try passing init= bootarg"
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: what is your boot media and files?
<CarlFK> this is my qemu line to test a usb stick: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/-/blob/master/usbinst/test_thumb.sh
<CarlFK> this script constructs URLs and downloads the files to put on the stick: https://salsa.debian.org/debconf-video-team/ansible/-/blob/master/usbinst/mk_usb_installer.sh
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: this is what I'm trying to do: https://salsa.debian.org/snippets/461
<realtime-neil> I don't need to test removable media so much as tell the early userspace to grab an iso from the _gateway and boot _that_.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I'm trying to use the functionality you added here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.422  ; every time, it fails saying "runi-"
<realtime-neil> "run-init: current directory on the same filesystem as the root: error 0", and five times at that
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: you are booting the kernel and initrd from the iso image, and then trying to get it to read the iso over http.   do I have that right ?
<realtime-neil> yes, that's correct
<realtime-neil> I don't know another way of doing that.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: well, I'm sure there are others, but this is the way I want to do it.
<CarlFK> the cd kernel/init may be expecting local media, not over the network
<CarlFK> the "net install" images may be needed for over the net
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: then I've clearly misunderstood the changes mentioned here: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/casper/1.422
<CarlFK> but I don't know if/where they are for the new ubuntu installer
<CarlFK> ok, never mind me.  Yeah, looks like what you are doing is spozed to work
<realtime-neil> I'm looking for something inside that *.iso that reports the version of casper it's using, but I don't know where to look.
<CarlFK> realtime-neil:   I think you  need to change iso=http... to url=http...
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: tried both; they both fail the same way.
<CarlFK> at least make it match the docs
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: I've updated my kvm-test snippet accordingly
<CarlFK> but the error does make me think it isn't getting 'there' yet
<CarlFK> also run this in it's own term without the >null python3 -m http.server 3003
<CarlFK> see if it gets a hit
<realtime-neil> checking...
<CarlFK> does this put the files in casper/ ?   7z x "${PWD}/ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso" "casper/vmlinuz"
<realtime-neil> ...yeah, nothing is hitting the server
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: yes, all extracted paths are created relative to $PWD
<realtime-neil> I'm looking at the [casper man page](http://manpages.ubuntu.com/manpages/focal/man7/casper.7.html) and wondering if the `netboot=` parameter (implicitly set by `url=`) has anything to do with this?
<realtime-neil> Here's something... the `_gateway` notation is (apparently) okay for a `seedfrom=` (`s=`), but `url=` seems to hate it.
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: oh... try using the IP
<CarlFK> what is _gateway ?
<realtime-neil> I saw it here:
<realtime-neil> https://ubuntu.com/server/docs/install/autoinstall-quickstart
<realtime-neil> but that's the first time I saw it.
<realtime-neil> Ha! As long as you feed it the IP address of the machine running that `python -m http.server 3003 `, then it actually downloads the iso.
<realtime-neil> Wow. This ubuntu-20.04-live-server-amd64.iso needs a kvm with more than 2048 MiB RAM
<CarlFK> well.. at least you are making progress
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: I know, right!
<realtime-neil> Okay, cool, cool. CarlFK, I'm going to borrow heavily from those scripts you linked. That's exactly what I need to be doing for my remastered installation media image.
<CarlFK> woo hoo!!!
<mwhudson> realtime-neil: glad you got things working
<mwhudson> slightly surprised 2G is required but yeah, netboot does require quite a lot of ram
<realtime-neil> mwhudson: you and me both ... between the ~900MiB compressed iso and the ~225MiB uncompressed initrd, I guess it blew through 2GiB in hurry.
<mwhudson> accessing the iso over iscsi would help
<mwhudson> but well one thing at a time
#ubuntu-installer 2020-07-22
<xnox> realtime-neil:  _gateway is not currently usable inside initrd. only running system. so yeah, unfortunately one cannot yet use _gateway for url=
<xnox> realtime-neil:  there is nfs access for netboot=nfs if you can mount iso over nfs somewhere, that might take less RAM, but nfs is slow.
<xnox> whole iso, in ram = fast install
<realtime-neil> xnox: yeah, I remember learning this a few times over the years of working with early user space; namely that the initrd has _far_ less than one might assume.
<realtime-neil> xnox: I might be interested in serving the iso from NFS ... is there a `python -m nfs.server` I can use to quickly/easily export a network share?
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i do not know of such a thing. I install "the full thing" using https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SettingUpNFSHowTo when i have to.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i hate nfs
<cjwatson> You might find nfs-ganesha (a userspace server) easier to set up than the kernel server FWIW
<cjwatson> Big advantage is that if it gets horribly confused you can just restart a single service
<realtime-neil> cjwatson: thanks for the suggestion, I'll have to look into that one
<cjwatson> It's still a bit of a pain, just IME quite a bit less bad
<realtime-neil> What's the best way to go about remastering a cdimage for the purposes of adding packages and setting debconf values? I found this, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization , but I don't know how much of it has been superseded.
<realtime-neil> Any approach that preserves the monolithic nature of the *.iso will work for my purposes. Serving a separate `seedfrom=` value will not, though.
<realtime-neil> I'm also not opposed to patching/building https://code.launchpad.net/ubuntu-cdimage , if anyone knows a way to do that on a host that's _not_ an "Ubuntu production instance".
<CarlFK> realtime-neil:  .iso implies you want physical media ?  I thought you wanted to serve the files over a network?
<realtime-neil> I do want *.iso files, but they'll be consumed in a variety of ways; humans burning CDROMs, humans `dd`ing USB sticks, and netbooters serving the *.iso.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: one file, many delivery vectors
<CarlFK> got it
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: mk_usb_installer.sh  - that relies on the image being a rw fs, makes the script easier and makes R&D easier (I can edit syslinux.cfg and retest, no image/burn step)
<CarlFK> let me know if you do something like that for ubuntu's new installer
<CarlFK> I'll try to squeeze it into mk_usb_installer.sh ... but currently no one is asking for it for years now.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: I don't know that it has to be an *.iso, but it should be something supported by the `url=` scheme. Maybe there's a different kernel param that instructs the installer to mount a regular disk image, not specifically an *.iso?
<CarlFK> realtime-neil: no idea.  I try to keep the boot media as simple and unaltered as possible, then both pxe and usb pull files from various servers
<realtime-neil> I have something similar, but it's netboot-centric --- everything lives in one repository, is served therefrom, but everything else is pulled in via preseed actions.
<realtime-neil> CarlFK: and netboot is great, except because the rootfs squash and packages live on the internet, it's not reproducible
<xnox> realtime-neil:  just to double check 1) you want/preffer http url= netboot 2) use stock iso as "base" 3) tweak it futher to have extra things in the seed / more packages / extra debconf settings (aka a "superset" of "stock" iso?)
<realtime-neil> yes
<realtime-neil> xnox: stock iso, gently massaged, repacked, and made available for both download and netbooted `ip=dhcp url=`
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's not unreasonable. it doesn't currently exist over here. I'll need to think about how to make it easier to do that.
<xnox> it's a very valid use-case / story.
<realtime-neil> xnox: excellent; now regarding the possible obsolescence of this: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/InstallCDCustomization ?
<realtime-neil> If there's better/newer documentation available, I'm interested
<xnox> realtime-neil:  i think it was out of date on arrival. I think it was written about an old series, where $devel has moved on, when it was written.
<realtime-neil> xnox: understood
<xnox> realtime-neil:  the "best" documentation on tweaking server Iso that I know of, is our test scripts inside subiquity => https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/subiquity/tree/main/scripts
<xnox> realtime-neil:  specifically the inject-subiquity-snap.sh
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it unpacks an iso, tries to inject things, and repack it back.
<realtime-neil> xnox: i can work with that; much thanks
<xnox> realtime-neil:  it's meant for testing/developer of suibquity snap wihtout/without customized filesystem.squashfs / installer.squashfs / etc.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  but like you could tweak installer.squashfs to have different backed in seed (i think that's the one that has the regular "stock" seed)
<xnox> realtime-neil:  and the filesystem.sqaushfs is the "base" layer that is copied to target. So like extra packages, i'd install into that one.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  ideally, i'd want to make installer.squashfs / iso pool to be a partial mirror of ubuntu.
<xnox> realtime-neil:  such that one can do "apt install --download-only $foo" and append that, and voila local offline authenticated packages are avialable.
<xnox> which one then can reference in the seed, in an airgapped enviornment.
<xnox> but again this is vaporware dreams of mine =)
<realtime-neil> xnox: they have to start somewhere!
<CarlFK> it's a nice dream
